# 2017 Open Championship



## Steve Bamford (Jul 12, 2017)

So with the Open Championship at Royal Birkdale just around the corner, who do you fancy to lift the Claret Jug and who do you see as nice e/w bets?  Worthy of note that Sky Bet have just gone 10 places each way at 1/5 odds for next week.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2017)

10 places, awesome.
Fed up of backing the favourites and winning sod all back, time for a change of tactic.
I fancy Rahm, Fowler, Noren and a few other outsiders I haven't selected yet, maybe Harman, Haas types etc, not bothering with Johnson, Speith, or Mcllroy this year.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 12, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			10 places, awesome.
Fed up of backing the favourites and winning sod all back, time for a change of tactic.
I fancy *Rahm, Fowler, Noren* and a few other outsiders I haven't selected yet, not bothering with Johnson, Speith, or Mcllroy this year.
		
Click to expand...

I've backed all three of them at majors this year and they let me down! :lol:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm not going to bother. I'd been betting on Brooks Koepka the last 6 majors and forgot for the US Open

45/1:angry:


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 12, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			I'm not going to bother. I'd been betting on Brooks Koepka the last 6 majors and forgot for the US Open

45/1:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Don't you just hate golf betting at times!


----------



## JamesR (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't bet but if I did I would nearly always go for Casey, Fowler, Westwood & Stenson as possible placings.
I would now add Fleetwood, Tanihara and Rahm to the above along with Peter Uihlein & Bernd Weisberger


----------



## Berger (Jul 12, 2017)

Justin Rose to add the claret jug to his collection at the same place he won the silver medal almost 20 years ago. He played some good golf at Portstewart, finishing 4th and it looks like he has went straight to Birkdale to get some practice in. 22/1 on Betfred.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 13, 2017)

Berger said:



			Justin Rose to add the claret jug to his collection at the same place he won the silver medal almost 20 years ago. He played some good golf at Portstewart, finishing 4th and it looks like he has went straight to Birkdale to get some practice in. 22/1 on Betfred.
		
Click to expand...

I don't like Rose, but I would and will be putting some money on him for this.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 13, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I don't like Rose, but I would and will be putting some money on him for this.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, why don't you like Rose?


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 13, 2017)

Might check the odds on mcilroy missing the cut.. can't see him doing well at all.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 14, 2017)

Tell Padraig that the Open Chanmpionship is next week!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks like it is going to be a testing Open Championship this week with wind +20mph and plenty of rain in the forecast from Wednesday onwards.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 17, 2017)

More importantly - where's the best place to head to in Liverpool after the Saturday and Sunday rounds.


----------



## Duckster (Jul 17, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			Looks like it is going to be a testing Open Championship this week with wind +20mph and plenty of rain in the forecast from Wednesday onwards.
		
Click to expand...

I think they are going to like the down pour on Wednesday, hopefully make the greens a bit more receptive.  Your right though, it's going to test them for all 4 days.  Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 17, 2017)

Agreed, I like an Open where the weather plays it part.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 17, 2017)

Really like Fowler for this one although 16's is shorter than i'd like,Harrington 66/1 cant be dismissed after his Scottish Open result which included a 79 in the 3rd round,also like the in form players chances in Fleetwood 28/1,Rahm 18/1 & DeChambeau 150/1.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 17, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Really like Fowler for this one although 16's is shorter than i'd like,Harrington 66/1 cant be dismissed after his Scottish Open result which included a 79 in the 3rd round,also like the in form players chances in Fleetwood 28/1,Rahm 18/1 & DeChambeau 150/1.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely going to need a short-game with these conditions, so plenty of logic with Harrington.


----------



## Yant (Jul 17, 2017)

My bets will be;

Scott
Stenson
Rahm
Fowler


----------



## mat100p (Jul 17, 2017)

I went to practice day yesterday course look great fairways very narrow ,1st cut of rough ok but thick if you go wide. Think who can keep it  straight will win.
Patrick Reed was hitting some bullet 2 irons off the tee.( He is my tip)
The whole Open experience was excellent R&A have done a great job.
Also noticed how many players spent time signing autographs for people.
All credit to them.


----------



## Berger (Jul 17, 2017)

I've added Soren Kjeldsen e/w at 175/1. Top 10 finish at Dundonald Links and had two good rounds at Portstewart before tailing off at the weekend. He has good links golf form.

 As mentioned, the forecast for Birkdale this week has plenty of rain and wind and Kjeldsen had no problem getting the job done at Royal County Down two years ago in similar conditions. At that price I think he's worth a few quid.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 17, 2017)

Mcilroy for me

Best driver of the ball in the game. Sorts his short game and he is the best player in the world.

Hope his odds keep drifting will get on him later in the week


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 17, 2017)

mat100p said:



			I went to practice day yesterday course look great fairways very narrow ,1st cut of rough ok but thick if you go wide. Think who can keep it  straight will win.
Patrick Reed was hitting some bullet 2 irons off the tee.( He is my tip)
The whole Open experience was excellent R&A have done a great job.
Also noticed how many players spent time signing autographs for people.
All credit to them.
		
Click to expand...

Like Reed's chances especially after hearing this,he is also 13th in putting reg's stats which will matter at Birkdale.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2017)

Rory will prove the doubters wrong is my prediction. Would love the top players to all have good tournaments. US Open was a little dull with no Rory, DJ, Day, Spieth, Stenson, Rahm or Mickelson in contention. Be nice if at least a few of them were up there in contention.


----------



## *TQ* (Jul 17, 2017)

Any one got any tips for someone who's never been to watch live golf before?

I'm heading up on Friday.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2017)

*TQ* said:



			Any one got any tips for someone who's never been to watch live golf before?

I'm heading up on Friday.
		
Click to expand...

Take binoculars/a rangefinder, find a grandstand behind a good green or tee to see plenty of players coming through. I'd also recommend finding a group that aren't too popular and following them for a few holes. Be able to get really close to the action, get to hear the fizz off the face, the ball-flight and see how they manage the course. Most of all just enjoy it, should be an awesome experience.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 17, 2017)

Tee-times out nice and early https://www.theopen.com/TeeTimes#!/R1


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 17, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			Tee-times out nice and early https://www.theopen.com/TeeTimes#!/R1

Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 17, 2017)

It's early I know and these weather forecasts are just that!  Any potential draw bias?


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 17, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			It's early I know and these weather forecasts are just that!  Any potential draw bias?
		
Click to expand...

Weather forecast I use is saying Birkdale will be cloudy with sunny intervals for Thursday and rain all day Friday,another forecast I looked at is claiming rain Thursday morning so possible advantage for afternoon tee times??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2017)

Haven't made my picks yet. 
The William hill golf podcast is a decent listen.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 17, 2017)

Apparently Fleetwood & his dad use to sneak onto the course when the pro shop was closed &#128563;
Bet they're delighted he shared this with the world.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 17, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Weather forecast I use is saying Birkdale will be cloudy with sunny intervals for Thursday and rain all day Friday,another forecast I looked at is claiming rain Thursday morning so possible advantage for afternoon tee times??
		
Click to expand...

This is it. Forecasts are so variable at these links course venues.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2017)

Rahm, Rose, DJ and Stenson are my picks. Expect them all to miss the cut as a result


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 18, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			This is it. Forecasts are so variable at these links course venues.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there will be an advantage due to the weather conditions but hard to get a correct forecast until the day before,one things for sure and thats that theres no way the greens will be lightning fast with all the rain forecast for the week at Birkdale.


----------



## ross03 (Jul 18, 2017)

10 places, awesome.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 18, 2017)

I think mrs Kaymer might get a new kitchen this year


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2017)

I've put my pennies on:
Matsuyama 20/1
Harman 125/1
Stricker 100/1
Rahm 16/1 (free bet)

All each way. Mats, Harman & Rahm are 10 places with Sky, Stricker only 8 places though as I used what I had left in my Paddy account for that one.


----------



## Sportlad (Jul 18, 2017)

Few decent picks with a statistical edge here - http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/the-open-championship-2017-preview

Fancy Garcia for his second major myself!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 18, 2017)

I have come to the conclusion - for the 8th year on the trot - that we won't know what happens with the Thursday weather until Wednesday afternoon earliest. All over the place!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2017)

John Daily was really trying to sell us that driver &#128514;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

Going on the Saturday with a few mates, then beers in Southport afterwards.

Trying to plan our day, but I cant find what the last tee time is for Saturday anywhere. I know the draw wont be until after the cut, but anyone know the last tee time. I'm guessing around 3.30 or 4.00.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Going on the Saturday with a few mates, then beers in Southport afterwards.

Trying to plan our day, but I cant find what the last tee time is for Saturday anywhere. I know the draw wont be until after the cut, but anyone know the last tee time. I'm guessing around 3.30 or 4.00.
		
Click to expand...

It was around 2:30 last year at Troon mate on the saturday and sunday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It was around 2:30 last year at Troon mate on the saturday and sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Hope so, can get down Lord street for about 6.30 then.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 19, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hope so, can get down Lord street for about 6.30 then.

Click to expand...

It says last tee at 3pm on the Open timeline Pete. 

Will keep an eye out for you Pete, we're going on Sat and Sunday but staying in Liverpool so will be out for a few shandies after.


----------



## drewster (Jul 19, 2017)

Looks like the worst of the weather will be on Friday afternoon although this could change by the hour let alone looking at a forecast 48 hours in advance!!!   Surely Tommy Fleetwood will go close ???  I know his odds  are prohibitive but the weather won't faze him, he's played there thousands of times and is in the form of his life.


----------



## Yant (Jul 19, 2017)

I was surprised how busy it was yesterday for a practice day.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2017)

Weird question but when I try and open page 1, 3 or 4 of this thread it gets blocked for adult material (I'm at work). But pages 2 and 5 are fine. What the hell did people post on those pages that would cause that?? Is it the name of a golfer that could be construed as a naughty word??


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm no gambler, especially on golf, so forgive my ignorance....

How accurate are the betting odds at the outset of a major golf tournament like this? Do the bookies usually get it right with their favourites? I tend to think that something like golf is so hard to predict, so was wondering what the "success rate" of betting on the favourites is. Does the eventual winner usually start as one of (say) the top ten favourites?



Orikoru said:



			Weird question but when I try and open page 1, 3  or 4 of this thread it gets blocked for adult material (I'm at work).  But pages 2 and 5 are fine. What the hell did people post on those pages  that would cause that?? Is it the name of a golfer that could be  construed as a naughty word?? 

Click to expand...

Just had a look at those pages you mention - can't see any reason why they should cause your computer to block them!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2017)

Don Barzini said:



			Just had a look at those pages you mention - can't see any reason why they should cause your computer to block them!
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look through them on my phone and I don't know either. Thought it might be Shivas signature which mentions 'stiff shaft' but I've tested that on one of his other threads now and it opened fine.


----------



## bernix (Jul 19, 2017)

my picks are Spieth, Sergio & Branden Grace


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			It says last tee at 3pm on the Open timeline Pete. 

Will keep an eye out for you Pete, we're going on Sat and Sunday but staying in Liverpool so will be out for a few shandies after.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2017)

Yant said:



			I was surprised how busy it was yesterday for a practice day.
		
Click to expand...

I think when it is held at Royal Liverpool / Birkdale, they are generally the best attended venues.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 19, 2017)

Don Barzini said:



			I'm no gambler, especially on golf, so forgive my ignorance....

How accurate are the betting odds at the outset of a major golf tournament like this? Do the bookies usually get it right with their favourites? I tend to think that something like golf is so hard to predict, so was wondering what the "success rate" of betting on the favourites is. Does the eventual winner usually start as one of (say) the top ten favourites?



Just had a look at those pages you mention - can't see any reason why they should cause your computer to block them!
		
Click to expand...

The last few majors, Ive waited until the Thursday or Friday night, and you can still sometimes get 80/1 and 125/1 for people who are only 3-5 shots off the leaders.

I'll have a look tonight, but may wait a day or so before punting.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fowler, Rory and Matsuyama to be in the mix with Kaymer and Kuchar as the wildcards.


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rory Mcilroy
Tommy Fleetwood
Jon Rahm


----------



## philly169 (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd be tempted by Wesley Bryan E/W @ 250/1


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 19, 2017)

what's the odds on Rory missing the cut.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			what's the odds on Rory missing the cut.
		
Click to expand...

5/2 with Bet 365 :thup:


----------



## GG26 (Jul 19, 2017)

Of the outsiders Brian Harman looks a good shout at around 150/1 and I've had small amounts on Xander Schauffele at 400/1 and Sung Kang at 940/1.  Remains to be seen if the latter two can cope with links golf.

The betting market is as open as it has been for many years as the top ranked players are all a bit out of form.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 19, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			5/2 with Bet 365 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That looks good value to me.  Famous last words but I don't see the course suiting him.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2017)

After many changes I've stuck a few e/w bets on, fingers crossed.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Just to keep me interested i took 6  Â£2 each way bets - Rose 20/1, Fleetwood 25/1, Rahm 16/1, Harrington 60/1, Fowler 14/1, Reid 75/1. paying 1/5th odds on the first 8 places , so fingers crossed.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 19, 2017)

My punts this week are

Outrights. 

Â£25 win Rose @ 20/1
Â£10 ew Thomas Pieters @ 60/1
Â£5 ew  Tyrell Hatton @ 125/1
Â£5 ew Kaymer. @ 80/1

First Round Leader

Â£3 win DJ.  @25/1
Â£3 win Garcia @30/1 
Â£3 win Casey @44/1
Â£3 win Pieters @58/1
Â£3 win  Kaymer @ 68/1


If none of these win, the kids aren't getting fed next week 

Happy punting!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 19, 2017)

Â£2.50 e/w

Fowler
Rahm
Matsuyama
Scott
Fleetwood
Leishman
Grace

Â£1.25 e/w


Harman 
Haas

All Sky Bet who are paying top 10.

Kiss of death for that lot then.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2017)

Â£5 ew
 Day 40/1
kuchar 66
Noren 55 
pieters 66

Â£20 ew on both Rahm and Matsuyama. (Had this bet on all the majors after a good win early season).


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 19, 2017)

I've bet on 10 players with an added bet of just a fiver on Mcilroy to miss the cut at 12/5


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 19, 2017)

Koepka at 40/1 seems a good bet. 

Also stuck a tenner on our local lad Connor Syme at 3/1 as top amateur.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2017)

Here we go...


----------



## PieMan (Jul 20, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Here we go...
		
Click to expand...

There'll be some interesting scores out there today!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2017)

PieMan said:



			There'll be some interesting scores out there today!
		
Click to expand...

O Meara with an 8 on the first. Good to know I could compete and would only be 2 behind him after the first &#128513;


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 20, 2017)

Captainron said:



			O Meara with an 8 on the first. Good to know I could compete and would only be 2 behind him after the first &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

The first hole is becoming a bit of a nightmare for the players,Fella just put one OB and Lyle & Cink in the same group only just kept on the course.As the rain is due to ease its got to favour players coming out later.Big thumbs up again for Sky's excellent coverage of the Open Championship and long may their involvment continue in the sport :thup:.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2017)

Only 1 player out of the first 4 groups has hit the first green in regulation


----------



## PieMan (Jul 20, 2017)

Captainron said:



			O Meara with an 8 on the first. Good to know I could compete and would only be 2 behind him after the first &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Only 2? You've improved......!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 20, 2017)

Out of interest, how many of a working age on here take days off to watch the Open from start to finish?

I don't but I wished that I had. &#128550;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice British Summer conditions today.:thup:

Could be a tough 4 days for the lads.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 20, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Out of interest, how many of a working age on here take days off to watch the Open from start to finish?

I don't but I wished that I had. &#128550;
		
Click to expand...

I usually do but not today as have a number of meetings at work. Tomorrow I'll be watching all day.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Out of interest, how many of a working age on here take days off to watch the Open from start to finish?

I don't but I wished that I had. &#128550;
		
Click to expand...

Working from home doing mid year reports for two days


----------



## PieMan (Jul 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Working from home doing mid year reports for two days 

Click to expand...

So they're now all done and everyone has done very well! &#128521;&#128512;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2017)

PieMan said:



			So they're now all done and everyone has done very well! &#128521;&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Only 2? You've improved......!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I gave myself the 45 footer as it was pretty straight


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2017)

Seen 3 guys go OB on the first. They've all reloaded and not one of them has said anything to their PP's. Do they not need to declare?


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Seen 3 guys go OB on the first. They've all reloaded and not one of them has said anything to their PP's. Do they not need to declare?
		
Click to expand...

Declare what? Their 1st tee shots were all OOB so the 2nd balls are not provisionals.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2017)

Is it cold down there in Englandshire?

its chucking down here at the moment, but far too warm for a woolly hat and  puffer jacket.

just switched it on and every one is dressed like its winter!!!!


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Declare what? Their 1st tee shots were all OOB so the 2nd balls are not provisionals.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because they ahve loads f folk around who relay the state of their balls definitely being OOB. I am so used to 'maybe being OOB' that I always declare?

These pro's don't know they're born:lol:


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Is it cold down there in Englandshire?

its chucking down here at the moment, but far too warm for a woolly hat and  puffer jacket.

just switched it on and every one is dressed like its winter!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Dufner in short sleeves...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Dufner in short sleeves...
		
Click to expand...

it was just games 5 and 6 i saw tee off, and they were dressed for winter golf in Scotland


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Maybe because they ahve loads f folk around who relay the state of their balls definitely being OOB. I am so used to 'maybe being OOB' that I always declare?

These pro's don't know they're born:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Don't want to go off topic but if you find your first ball OOB you have to walk back, a provisional is no use to you.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Don't want to go off topic but if you find your first ball OOB you have to walk back, a provisional is no use to you.
		
Click to expand...

So if I hit a provo off the tee after my original ball is potentially OOB, then find the original OOB, I disregard the provo and have to walk back to play off the tee again?


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Don't want to go off topic but if you find your first ball OOB you have to walk back, a provisional is no use to you.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I'm talking rubbish.

I'll be standing in the corner facing the wall if anyone needs me...


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2017)

Captainron said:



			So if I hit a provo off the tee after my original ball is potentially OOB, then find the original OOB, I disregard the provo and have to walk back to play off the tee again?
		
Click to expand...

No, I was talking rubbish.

Apologies...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm probably in the minority here but, in a way, I liken 72 hole stroke play events, yes even Majors, to a 5k/10/k race..
Early doors there's stuff going on but it's not that interesting, halfway and there's a bit more to talk about but there is other stuff going on...
Last 3 laps ( final round) - now it's getting my attention and I'm glued to it.
For me, it really does all start on the Sunday..


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Be hilarious if Willett won. GolfWRX would implode with the amount of toss they've been talking about him on there.


----------



## matt611 (Jul 20, 2017)

Does anyone know what time coverage starts on the opens website?


----------



## User62651 (Jul 20, 2017)

O Meara +9 after seven holes, forum form there. 
Got to wonder if it's a bit selfish to take a spot once you're his age, he won 19 years ago if my recollection is right and was old (for a pro golfer) then and has played the Open likely 30 times. Decent links players like G McDowell are missing out.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Out of interest, how many of a working age on here take days off to watch the Open from start to finish?

I don't but I wished that I had. &#63014;
		
Click to expand...

No need for it really. I can keep up with the scores on Thursday and Friday just by checking the leaderboard. Saturday and Sunday is the crunch time. 

That said I have a lot on on Sunday.. didn't really think that through.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			O Meara +9 after seven holes, forum form there. 
Got to wonder if it's a bit selfish to take a spot once you're his age, he won 19 years ago if my recollection is right and was old (for a pro golfer) then and has played the Open likely 30 times. Decent links players like G McDowell are missing out.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the last time he's playing The Open, where he won it - benefit of the doubt.
GMac ?
Didn't qualify - good links players not, he didn't make the cut.
There are qualification criteria. Past Champions up to 60? get in..?
Up to others to get into them top 50 or qualify through other routes..


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Working from home doing mid year reports for two days 

Click to expand...

Copy and Paste haha

Can't wait to go at the weekend but wish I had today and tomorrow off to watch at home.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 20, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			O Meara +9 after seven holes, forum form there. 
Got to wonder if it's a bit selfish to take a spot once you're his age, he won 19 years ago if my recollection is right and was old (for a pro golfer) then and has played the Open likely 30 times. *Decent links players like G McDowell are missing out*.
		
Click to expand...

Deservedly, he has had what, 2 top 10 finishes world wide in a year?


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			O Meara +9 after seven holes, forum form there. 
Got to wonder if it's a bit selfish to take a spot once you're his age, he won 19 years ago if my recollection is right and was old (for a pro golfer) then and has played the Open likely 30 times. Decent links players like G McDowell are missing out.
		
Click to expand...

At least they cap it at 60 (although I'm sure I read he made the cut last year, so i doubt he's taken a spot from anyone)


----------



## User62651 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Deservedly, he has had what, 2 top 10 finishes world wide in a year?
		
Click to expand...

Point taken but he's always dangerous on a British/Irish links course. Would've picked him e/w if he was there.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 20, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Out of interest, how many of a working age on here take days off to watch the Open from start to finish?

I don't but I wished that I had. &#63014;
		
Click to expand...

No, but I've brought my iPad with Sky Go app to the office with me. Don't intend to get much work done today! 

Would love to see Poults do well in this.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice to see the European Tour website is as up to date as usual.....
Showing Snedeker teeing off at 10.20......he's back home by now...
How difficult can it be?


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2017)

Well that cant be right, Poulter cant play tour standard golf anymore!!


----------



## Doh (Jul 20, 2017)

Don Barzini said:



			No, but I've brought my iPad with Sky Go app to the office with me. Don't intend to get much work done today! 

Would love to see Poults do well in this.
		
Click to expand...

Poults leads at the moment at -2 long way to go, but not seen him swing as good in a long time.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 20, 2017)

On a narrow boat on the Kennet & Avon Canal with the fam.
Back home lunchtime Friday, so will catch some then, 

but Saturday early doors off to snowdonia on Scout camp for a week, no signal there, so I doubt I'll even know the result until next Saturday 

Bad timing


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Working from home also today. Loving this, so good being able to settle in and watch a full days play. Can't wait to see how Rory and DJ tackle Birkdale later on.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			On a narrow boat on the Kennet & Avon Canal with the fam.
Back home lunchtime Friday, so will catch some then, 

but Saturday early doors off to snowdonia on Scout camp for a week, no signal there, so I doubt I'll even know the result until next Saturday 

Bad timing
		
Click to expand...

I'm on holiday this week. Meant to be tackling the 101 things we need to get done in the new house but I am firmly settled on the couch now! Mrs FD knows the score but suspect I might be getting my ear bent before I'm too much older....


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			On a narrow boat on the Kennet & Avon Canal with the fam.
Back home lunchtime Friday, so will catch some then, 

but Saturday early doors off to snowdonia on Scout camp for a week, no signal there, so I doubt I'll even know the result until next Saturday 

Bad timing
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2017)

Can't render in the pouring rain and the van is in for it's MOT in an hour, so it's the settee and nibbles and a few beers later.....

#LifesGood


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2017)

Doh said:



			Poults leads at the moment at -2 long way to go, but not seen him swing as good in a long time.
		
Click to expand...

He was practising the other week behind us and he looked far more relaxed , prob as relaxed as I have ever seen him , certainly a lot more chatty with everyone around the club. He loves Links golf as well - especially Birkdale - I have him on an each way bet


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

This 6th hole is an absolute brute!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2017)

Thomas Bjorn is my 'silly' bet this year.

The Open always likes a trier. [De Vicenzo, Clarke, Leman]


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2017)

Watching from the comfort of my armchair, car already taken for service/mot, but we're off to one of the few days a local private zoo park is open to the public - nice to see the white lions


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 20, 2017)

ger147 said:



			No, I was talking rubbish.

Apologies...
		
Click to expand...

So wrong, you apologised twice.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 20, 2017)

First time in a number of years I can't watch whilst at work due to project being on fire. 

Oops! Shouldn't even be here...


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 20, 2017)

Shock horror, I think I just saw Justin Thomas in a tie, ON THE COURSE !!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 20, 2017)

I took advantage of a free Now TV day sports pass so am watching. Was surprised that as much as I love golf, I didn't know that Stenson won it last year.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I took advantage of a free Now TV day sports pass so am watching. Was surprised that as much as I love golf, I didn't know that Stenson won it last year.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Shock horror, I think I just saw Justin Thomas in a tie, ON THE COURSE !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think the Captain said it was ok to remove his jacket &#128513;


----------



## Dasit (Jul 20, 2017)

louise_a said:



			I took advantage of a free Now TV day sports pass so am watching. Was surprised that as much as I love golf, I didn't know that Stenson won it last year.
		
Click to expand...


you should rewatch the final round Stenson vs Mickelson

Some of the best golf in the open you will ever see


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Shock horror, I think I just saw Justin Thomas in a tie, ON THE COURSE !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

clearly  reads the forum, and fancied trolling a few of the established views haha


----------



## DRW (Jul 20, 2017)

Went there yesterday, arrived before 7am, was a great day out. A lovely golf course with a few cracking holes on, going to look to play it at some time in the future. Hope Westwood wins this weekend, must be his turn surely.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 20, 2017)

Think I need to play a course to appreciate watching it on TV

Anyone else find the same?


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 20, 2017)

Good to see sky commentary team have taken on board some of the BBC discussions ... they seem a little obsessed with the flowers/bushes behind the 5th tee!


----------



## IanM (Jul 20, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Think I need to play a course to appreciate watching it on TV

Anyone else find the same?
		
Click to expand...

It certainly helps.... its a few years since I played Birkdale, but it's coming back!


----------



## PaulyMcK (Jul 20, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Shock horror, I think I just saw Justin Thomas in a tie, ON THE COURSE !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he is wearing a tie. Fantastic


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Unbelievable shot that from Spieth, made it look so easy. The most under-rated element of his game his wedge play, arguably the best in the world with a wedge in hand.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 20, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Unbelievable shot that from Spieth, made it look so easy. The most under-rated element of his game his wedge play, arguably the best in the world with a wedge in hand.
		
Click to expand...


Funny thing about Spieth is that his putting is over rated compared to some of his play. He has an amazing approach game and his wedge play is good too.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2017)

Cracking first round from Poulter. Who'd have thought?


----------



## Dasit (Jul 20, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Cracking first round from Poulter. Who'd have thought?
		
Click to expand...

22 putts how is that even possible

I have never had under 30 and greens I play in are far easier


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Seem to be 2 Audio feeds playing at once. Can hear Poulter talking in the background, really annoying!


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2017)

Dasit said:



			22 putts how is that even possible

I have never had under 30 and greens I play in are far easier
		
Click to expand...

25 attributed for him on the Open website, still cracking stuff


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2017)

The absolute state of Jason Day's clothes


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			The absolute state of Jason Day's clothes
		
Click to expand...

Joggers & High Tops, midlife crisis?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 20, 2017)

Dasit said:



			22 putts how is that even possible

I have never had under 30 and greens I play in are far easier
		
Click to expand...

Didn't even putt well according to the sky morons, the real answer is miss quite a few greens in easy spots so you get shorter putts. Still have to hole them obviously


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 20, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			The absolute state of Jason Day's clothes
		
Click to expand...

Should be DQd to be honest, just horrendous, even worse than Fowlers jumper


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2017)

Great start from Poults &#128077;


----------



## Dasit (Jul 20, 2017)

Slab said:



			25 attributed for him on the Open website, still cracking stuff
		
Click to expand...








Should know better than to trust what they write!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 20, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			The absolute state of Jason Day's clothes
		
Click to expand...

Where can I catch a glimpse of this?? (On the internet I mean, since I'm at work)


----------



## BomberSRL (Jul 20, 2017)

Fleetwood Struggling, uphill battle from there.


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2017)

Jason Day looks like he's snuck in from a local holiday camp site.
Horrendous outfit .............. he looks like a tramp.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 20, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I gave myself the 45 footer as it was pretty straight
		
Click to expand...

&#129300;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Where can I catch a glimpse of this?? (On the internet I mean, since I'm at work)
		
Click to expand...

Try this...

https://twitter.com/Sean_Zak/status/888018187073318912


----------



## User62651 (Jul 20, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Try this...

https://twitter.com/Sean_Zak/status/888018187073318912

Click to expand...

Crivvens! I really hope they don't catch on. R&A should have a quiet word.:mmm:


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 20, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Crivvens! I really hope they don't catch on. R&A should have a quiet word.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I really dont see the issue with JDay or Rickie Fowler wearing these styles of outfit? What has what they are wearing have to do with anything? Not everyone has to wear what Thomas is wearing. Its these old school views that stop the younger people wanting to play golf IMO.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2017)

You think kids don't play golf because they can't wear jogging bottoms and high tops?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2017)

Guess it's only been about a year since people started wearing them - maybe longer. It's now part of the Nike clothing line up and plentyof golfers have worn them


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			I really dont see the issue with JDay or Rickie Fowler wearing these styles of outfit? What has what they are wearing have to do with anything? Not everyone has to wear what Thomas is wearing. Its these old school views that stop the younger people wanting to play golf IMO.
		
Click to expand...

They look like a bunch of clowns with those get ups on but they chose to wear it. They will look back on it someday and regret it (after they've spent the thousands they got for wearing it)


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2017)

You know what I miss... That silly driving distance game that was on the Open website for ages a couple of years back. Anyone know if its still online somewhere?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2017)

Captainron said:



			They look like a bunch of clowns with those get ups on but they chose to wear it. They will look back on it someday and regret it (after they've spent the thousands they got for wearing it)
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how much flexibility they have in their contracts to pick and choose what they wear. Find it hard to believe anyone chooses to leave the house looking like that far less going on worldwide TV!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Seems I'm in the minority, I think Day looks pretty cool. I like the joggers and high-tops.


----------



## Reemul (Jul 20, 2017)

Rory looking well out of form, wonder what odds you can get on him to miss the cut again


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Seems I'm in the minority, I think Day looks pretty cool. I like the joggers and high-tops.
		
Click to expand...

So to get some perspective, how old are you, I know how old all the other old gits are &#128527;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			So to get some perspective, how old are you, I know how old all the other old gits are &#128527;
		
Click to expand...

27, which probably explains it


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2017)

Awful start from McIlroy...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Awful start from McIlroy...
		
Click to expand...

And not improving now. In sand and another shot looking to go


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Rory misses so many putts left it's ridiculous. It's a pattern that's continued for a while now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Butch ripping into someone in the crowd for shouting "GET IN THE HOLE". Brilliant. Butch is the best, could listen to him all day.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 20, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			27, which probably explains it 

Click to expand...


it doesnt. i've just turned 30 and i think he looks like an absolute bell end


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 20, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			You think kids don't play golf because they can't wear jogging bottoms and high tops?
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			I wonder how much flexibility they have in their contracts to pick and choose what they wear. Find it hard to believe anyone chooses to leave the house looking like that far less going on worldwide TV!
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			So to get some perspective, how old are you, I know how old all the other old gits are &#62991;
		
Click to expand...

No but just look at the crowds that are following Fowler, He attracts the younger crowds, and they are always big. People who have the old school views of "You have to wear a collar, you have to wear specific trousers, you cant wear those shoes because they look like trainers" do you think that those views encourage young golfers?

Im 25.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And not improving now. In sand and another shot looking to go
		
Click to expand...

Yep his form is continuing and another MC looks likely.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 20, 2017)

DJ immense scrambling

Rory woeful scrambling


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 20, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			No but just look at the crowds that are following Fowler, He attracts the younger crowds, and they are always big. People who have the old school views of "You have to wear a collar, you have to wear specific trousers, you cant wear those shoes because they look like trainers" do you think that those views encourage young golfers?

Im 25.
		
Click to expand...

clothing doesn't have any impact on why people play golf. ridiculous idea. just like those clowns from 'the club' formally known as Golf Club W*nkers.

You think these kids wouldnt be following Tiger is he came out with black trousers and a normal red polo shirt?


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			No but just look at the crowds that are following Fowler, He attracts the younger crowds, and they are always big. People who have the old school views of "You have to wear a collar, you have to wear specific trousers, you cant wear those shoes because they look like trainers" do you think that those views encourage young golfers?

Im 25.
		
Click to expand...

We allow trainers and jeans in our clubhouse and we are thought to be a very traditional if not stuffy golf club, do we see any youngsters in the clubhouse, no!

I think it's a myth that youngsters are put off playing by having to wear more traditional golf clothing, why, because I think golf clothing with collars, various shaped and colourful trousers, trendy soft spike and spikeless golf shoes are readily available and look extremely modern and more and more golf clubs are very relaxed as long as they are specific golfing attire.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Jul 20, 2017)

Course looks to be firming up now, greens are playing a lot quicker this afternoon. Think -5 will be the lead after today.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			We allow trainers and jeans in our clubhouse and we are thought to be a very traditional if not stuffy golf club, do we see any youngsters in the clubhouse, no!

I think it's a myth that youngsters are put off playing by having to wear more traditional golf clothing, why, because I think golf clothing with collars, various shaped and colourful trousers, trendy soft spike and spikeless golf shoes are readily available and look extremely modern and more and more golf clubs are very relaxed as long as they are specific golfing attire.
		
Click to expand...

Its peoples opinions though Fish, twitter is blowing up saying its ridiculous and he shouldnt be allowed to wear those sort of things, people on here with similar views. Why does it matter what he is wearing?! People have given poulter the same stick and I just dont get it. It makes golf look so elitist and stuck in its ways.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			No but just look at the crowds that are following Fowler, He attracts the younger crowds, and they are always big. People who have the old school views of "You have to wear a collar, you have to wear specific trousers, you cant wear those shoes because they look like trainers" do you think that those views encourage young golfers?

Im 25.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying he shouldn't be allowed to wear it, I'm no lover of dress codes, just that I think this particular outfit looks awful.


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2017)

Just looked at my 6 fantasy players cards and 4 from the 6 with 1 not played it yet have all bogied the 6th!  

What a brute of a hole!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Another putt missed left for Rory. How long till he gets it fixed?


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just looked at my 6 fantasy players cards and 4 from the 6 with 1 not played it yet have all bogied the 6th!  

What a brute of a hole!
		
Click to expand...


My six have all played it. Four bogeys, a par and a birdie!
It sure is a brute of a hole.
It's currently averaging 4.5 strokes, the hardest on the course.
8 birdies, 69 pars, 64 bogeys,  6 doubles and 2 others.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2017)

Since the 8th hole McIlroy seems to be swinging far smoother and not chasing anything - hopefully the kick has been given


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Since the 8th hole McIlroy seems to be swinging far smoother and not chasing anything - hopefully the kick has been given
		
Click to expand...


another poor put there mind you


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 20, 2017)

Someone asked the odds of Mcilroy missing the cut? It was 12/5 before tee off. I know,  i bet on it.  Be much worse now he's looking in such poor form again. 
As for Jason Day i like what he's wearing and I'm in my 40's. I'm newer to the game than many tho having only started 7 years ago so i don't have the inbuilt hang up on what you wear etc.   Don't v think there's any doubt that clothing like that and start Fowler wears WILL help attract younger players.  Doesn't matter what you think, you only have to listen to what kids say.  And it does have an impact like it or not.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2017)

I have been sitting watching coverage since Mark O'Meara teed off in the rain, with only a brief interlude to take HiD to her hairdresser appointment.

The Open is the best tournament there is.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2017)

Have to say that after a total car crash front nine Rory has been lot better and with a bit of luck might only be +1 after 15.

Putting stroke has not been bad and he has been burning the hole nearly every time.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2017)

How much did TM pay Rory to tell us all how great their new ball was? &#128552;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2017)

"Take it over that bunker at 282 with an iron"

*Dustin's game is so like my own 


*Mind, of course I don't subscribe to Forum distances, so...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Someone asked the odds of Mcilroy missing the cut? It was 12/5 before tee off. I know,  i bet on it.  Be much worse now he's looking in such poor form again. 
As for Jason Day i like what he's wearing and I'm in my 40's. I'm newer to the game than many tho having only started 7 years ago so i don't have the inbuilt hang up on what you wear etc.   Don't v think there's any doubt that clothing like that and start Fowler wears WILL help attract younger players.  Doesn't matter what you think, you only have to listen to what kids say.  And it does have an impact like it or not.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you haven't spent your winnings just yet?

He could be out in the better weather tomorrow, so well in it still atm.....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2017)

Fair play to Rory for hanging in there - great back nine to give himself a chance of surviving to the weekend.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Fair play to Rory for hanging in there - great back nine to give himself a chance of surviving to the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, great back 9 to get him back in the hunt to make the cut.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2017)

Talk about a game of two halves, and as I said, he had at least two holes on back nine were putts might've dropped with a bit of luck.

He's out in the best of tomorrow's forecast bad weather - so who knows.

Great battling by Rory!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2017)

Re golfing boots........my grandfather used to play in 'tackity bits' in the 1920's.
Was he a  visionary ahead of his time.
or
Are the new wearers 'traditionalists'.
or 
Are those who criticise them clueless when it comes to golfing attire


----------



## BrianM (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone see why Jon Rahm might have a 2 shot penalty?


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 20, 2017)

Some of the early posts re Rory were,as is usual on here,slightly awry.
You do not win a Championship on the 1st day.
I ,for one,hope he makes the cut and has a good 4 days.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Re golfing boots........my grandfather used to play in 'tackity bits' in the 1920's.
Was he a  visionary ahead of his time.
or
Are the new wearers 'traditionalists'.
or 
Are those who criticise them clueless when it comes to golfing attire
		
Click to expand...

All fashion goes in cycles. 

Me? I'm a plus 2s, tweed weskit and tartan bunnet man but tend to be the only one at our club.

Thought Day looked faintly preposterous today


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Some of the early posts re Rory were,as is usual on here,slightly awry.
You do not win a Championship on the 1st day.
I ,for one,hope he makes the cut and has a good 4 days.
		
Click to expand...

So do I. 
I believe people were just discussing his poor form after a few missed cuts & terrible front 9 today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			another poor put there mind you
		
Click to expand...

Pretty good back 9 though - I'm sure you were applauding that :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2017)

Fair play to Rory. Came back strongly after a very poor start. Gives himself a chance of making the cut now, needs a good round tomorrow to give himself any hope of winning it though.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 20, 2017)

I've barely moved since 6.30am....its been great.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 20, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			I've barely moved since 6.30am....its been great.
		
Click to expand...

same what a great day and same again tomorrow :cheers:


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 20, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Fair play to Rory. Came back strongly after a very poor start. Gives himself a chance of making the cut now, needs a good round tomorrow to give himself any hope of winning it though.
		
Click to expand...

6 back after 1st round is literally nothing!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 20, 2017)

Bubba 68 and 2 under and I was astonished he was being offered a 300/1 before a ball was hit this morning.

I don't bet but wish I'd had a tenner on him last night.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 20, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Anyone see why Jon Rahm might have a 2 shot penalty?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't been watching but BBC sport website saying that it was for moving a branch/bramble over his ball. Think that he was penalised for "moving an immovable obstruction".


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2017)

I didn't see that camera in the 17th bunker during the sky coverage but what a great view it gives


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Haven't been watching but BBC sport website saying that it was for moving a branch/bramble over his ball. Think that he was penalised for "moving an immovable obstruction".
		
Click to expand...

Sky are saying there was no penalty applied but don;'t think there is any coverage on film


----------



## richart (Jul 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didn't see that camera in the 17th bunker during the sky coverage but what a great view it gives
		
Click to expand...

I saw the camera half way up the face of the bunker. Hopefully no one will thin one into it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2017)

richart said:



			I saw the camera half way up the face of the bunker. Hopefully no one will thin one into it.

Click to expand...

They showed a few people playing out of it on the BBC highlights - great view it looked every time as if the ball was going to hit it


----------



## richy (Jul 20, 2017)

Strange how people are praising Rory and no one has mentioned The 3 players on -5.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didn't see that camera in the 17th bunker during the sky coverage but what a great view it gives
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			They showed a few people playing out of it on the BBC highlights - great view it looked every time as if the ball was going to hit it
		
Click to expand...

FYI it was all over the Sky coverage, I'm not sure if it was just that bunker or several round the course. Great shot of Brooks Koepka holing out from the bunker and playing right over the camera to do so.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2017)

richy said:



			Strange how people are praising Rory and no one has mentioned The 3 players on -5.
		
Click to expand...

They did OK I guess....

I'm pleased as I have a wee bet on Kuchar - his front nine and Rory's back nine would have been decent!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Fair play to Rory. Came back strongly after a very poor start. Gives himself a chance of making the cut now, needs a good round tomorrow to give himself any hope of winning it though.
		
Click to expand...

Off at 9.37 and think he'll be in the tricky conditions. I think any of those that didn't get to par or beyond will be kicking themselves, especially in the afternoon conditions today. Of course the conditions may decimate the field tomorrow and it'll be tough in the wind


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 20, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			Haven't been watching but BBC sport website saying that it was for moving a branch/bramble over his ball. Think that he was penalised for "moving an immovable obstruction".
		
Click to expand...

Yeah moved a branch/bramble which was not loose. Turns out it didn't actually improve his lie/area of intended swing because it was a couple of inches to the right so no penalty


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 21, 2017)

My local amateur, Connor Syme, is one under through 7 so far today. Go on, lad.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			My local amateur, Connor Syme, is one under through 7 so far today. Go on, lad. 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately followed up with two dropped shots. +1 for his round now.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2017)

I watched the BBC highlights and there were quite a few extraordinary rounds there. Rory's Jeckyl and Hyde card was something else. Have to give him credit for the back nine. I don't think I saw Spieth hit a fairway all day - amazing that he's come out at 5 under when his driving looked pretty wayward! Unless BBC just edited it to look that way. And then there was Kuchar's unbelievable start, but then parring every hole on the back nine. Imagine a card of Kuch's front nine and Rory's back nine! Ha. Koepka just looked on fire though really, played some really good golf on his round.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 21, 2017)

Don't think I would go out and play in this kind of weather

Any good scores this afternoon will be wonderwork


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah looks shocking for the late starters - Spieth and Koepka are off either side of 3 o'clock so they're gonna have great fun! Kuchar's already out there though so I guess he'll be hoping to take advantage of the slightly better weather. Rahm's out in half an hour too so we may see him creep up the leaderboard today.


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 21, 2017)

richy said:



			Strange how people are praising Rory and no one has mentioned The 3 players on -5.
		
Click to expand...

Same thinking here. Poulter and Casey seemed far more worthy of a mention.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 21, 2017)

Garcia you silly silly boy


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Garia you silly silly boy
		
Click to expand...

What's he done?   I'm at work today.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 21, 2017)

Slime said:



			What's he done?   I'm at work today.
		
Click to expand...

He got angry with a bush after messing up a chip. Ending up hurting his shoulder while swinging club awkwardly at bush.

He is still playing but Sky are showing slow mos of him holding his shoulder after every swing.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2017)

Okay, thanks for the update :thup:.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2017)

Birdie start for Rory. Very positive, 6 back.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 21, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Birdie start for Rory. Very positive, 6 back.
		
Click to expand...

With the bad weather to come, this is a great chance for him to claw back a few shots.

Kuchar looking good though.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 21, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Don't think I would go out and play in this kind of weather

Any good scores this afternoon will be wonderwork






Click to expand...

Always nice to see challanging conditions, after all that is we amateurs have to play in most weeks on links tracks. 
Two club wind is a flat calm day on the north west coast.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 21, 2017)

saving_par said:



			Always nice to see challanging conditions, after all that is we amateurs have to play in most weeks on links tracks. 
Two club wind is a flat calm day on the north west coast.
		
Click to expand...

If they get the rain we had this morning in Belfast then it will be unplayable. It was very very very heavy for about an hour but has been constantly heavy since before 7 this morning.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 21, 2017)

saving_par said:



			Always nice to see challanging conditions, after all that is we amateurs have to play in most weeks on links tracks. 
Two club wind is a flat calm day on the north west coast.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the weather why are people saying it's going to be much worse for later starters? 
The wind peaks around 12 - 2pm but it's steady all day and eases off a bit for Speith and Koepka etc who'll be playing from 3ish until 7pm or so. The afternoon rain looks showery not downpours which may soften the greens a little which is advantageous for holding iron shots. Bit of rain with less wind is not nescessarily a bad thing....imo.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2017)

Fowler playing beautifully this morning. Given himself plenty of chances and now starting to convert with back-to-back birdies. Great stuff.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 21, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Fowler playing beautifully this morning. Given himself plenty of chances and now starting to convert with back-to-back birdies. Great stuff.
		
Click to expand...

playing some lovely golf this morning and being really aggressive, He must know that the afternoon is going to bring the worst of the conditions, If he gets to -3 he would be in a great position for the weekend.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 21, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Looking at the weather why are people saying it's going to be much worse for later starters? 
The wind peaks around 12 - 2pm but it's steady all day and eases off a bit for Speith and Koepka etc who'll be playing from 3ish until 7pm or so. The afternoon rain looks showery not downpours which may soften the greens a little which is advantageous for holding iron shots. Bit of rain with less wind is not nescessarily a bad thing....imo.
		
Click to expand...

I believe those showers are torrential downpours and it is to be the worst after 3. I don't think it is going to be very helpful at all. The wind does drop but it is only by a bit. It will be very interesting, if the rain doesnt come, it could be helpful


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone who's been know the prices of food/drink/programmes? Couple of guides on the Open website for the best places to watch the golf, so will give them a go tomorrow.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2017)

It's actually happening... Rory is on the march. Two birdies from three holes today.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 21, 2017)

If its blowing over from Ireland we had awful weather for a few hours a while ago.  Sunny now. 


You would not liked to have been out in that trying to play golf.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone having a guess at the cut line?
My guess is +4.


----------



## Yant (Jul 21, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Anyone who's been know the prices of food/drink/programmes? Couple of guides on the Open website for the best places to watch the golf, so will give them a go tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Food was expensive for what it was. Small sized pizza was Â£10.
As was drinks.  Small bottle of coke was Â£2.
Course guide was Â£5.

Good spots were the back of the 12th green which also gives you access via a short walk to the 13th tee.

14th tee was good for watching those tee shots and also teeing off from the 10th.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2017)

Slime said:



			Anyone having a guess at the cut line?
My guess is +4.
		
Click to expand...

I would have said that as well. Maybe +3.

Rahm starts with two bogeys.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I would have said that as well. Maybe +3.

Rahm starts with two bogeys. 

Click to expand...

Make it 3.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2017)

Rory's playing unbelievably well today so far. Superb.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 21, 2017)

Rory's playing beautifully, -2 currently, looks like he's about to go -3, and he's missed a couple of good chances.

He was +5 when I started watching yesterday, he's 7 shots better since I've been watching him - for a reasonable salary I'm happy to watch him play full time


----------



## PieMan (Jul 21, 2017)

When he's playing like this Rory is so far ahead of everyone else in terms of ability it's scary! If only he was more consistent! So impressive to watch. If only he could hit the ball Forum distance too................ 

Would love to see him win it.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 21, 2017)

Rory 7 under for the last 14 holes - mojo back!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2017)

Awesome shot from Westy, holes out for Eagle on 5. Been some quality golf this morning.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2017)

SatchFan said:



			Same thinking here. Poulter and Casey seemed far more worthy of a mention.
		
Click to expand...

Casey +5 through 10, he maybe heard he wasn't getting forum kudos so stopped trying.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2017)

PieMan said:



			When he's playing like this Rory is so far ahead of everyone else in terms of ability it's scary! If only he was more consistent! So impressive to watch. If only he could hit the ball Forum distance too................ 

Would love to see him win it.
		
Click to expand...

Escatly that Paul - when he is on he can't be touched. Brilliant to watch


----------



## Coffey (Jul 21, 2017)

Did anyone take Rory at around 400/1 yesterday when he went +5?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2017)

Coffey said:



			Did anyone take Rory at around 400/1 yesterday when he went +5?
		
Click to expand...

If they did they'd have wanted their head checking to be fair. Maybe he bet on himself at that point...


----------



## User62651 (Jul 21, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			If they did they'd have wanted their head checking to be fair. Maybe he bet on himself at that point...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he needed a challenge? - Get himself 10 behind and win from there. Lawrie was 10 behind before the last round in 99 I think so easy for Rory having 3.5 rounds to catch up.


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 21, 2017)

Coffey said:



			Did anyone take Rory at around 400/1 yesterday when he went +5?
		
Click to expand...

I got him at 66-1. Just a daft Â£1.


----------



## richy (Jul 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Escatly that Paul - when he is on he can't be touched. Brilliant to watch
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 21, 2017)

richy said:



			In your opinion
		
Click to expand...

Well what else it it likely to be?!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 21, 2017)

Slime said:



			Anyone having a guess at the cut line?
My guess is +4.
		
Click to expand...

Could be plus 5


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 21, 2017)

A links masterclass so far from Rory.
Looking forward to the later starters playing a real testing course in toughening conditions.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 21, 2017)

Did anyone catch if DJ shouted fore, on that wayward shot? According to Radar it hit a journo in the face, and it looked to me like that stopped it going in a gorse bush.


----------



## MattCarter (Jul 21, 2017)

According to the open website leaderboard projected cut is +3 at the moment.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jul 21, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing what Poulter does today. Off at 13:04.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 21, 2017)

Never doubted my man rory

great golf


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2017)

Rory's just showing off now.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2017)

PieMan said:



			When he's playing like this Rory is so far ahead of everyone else in terms of ability it's scary! If only he was more consistent! So impressive to watch. If only he could hit the ball Forum distance too................ 

Would love to see him win it.
		
Click to expand...

I think DJ, Day and Spieth would all disagree with that as would I!


----------



## Reemul (Jul 21, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			I think DJ, Day and Spieth would all disagree with that as would I!
		
Click to expand...

That's ok everyone is wrong sometimes


----------



## Dasit (Jul 21, 2017)

Zach Johnson 66 today, amazing golf


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Zach Johnson 66 today, amazing golf
		
Click to expand...

An absolute gentleman too. 

Don't see him getting into fights on Twitter.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 21, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			An absolute gentleman too. 

Don't see him getting into fights on Twitter.
		
Click to expand...

Sure there are a few skeletons in the closet


Rory has the 2nd most scrutiny out of any golfer, after Tiger


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Rory has the 2nd most scrutiny out of any golfer, after Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Yes he does,he gets criticised when playing bad & praised when playing good.
Swings & roundabouts.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2017)

Is he still going well then?


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 21, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Is he still going well then?
		
Click to expand...

Just dropped back to Level Par with Bogey @ 15


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Is he still going well then?
		
Click to expand...

He is having to scramble a lot in the back 9 and scrambling very well - dropped a couple shots

The worst news is Monty is about to arrive on the 5live commentary  - just when I thought he was gone


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Is he still going well then?
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't hit a green yet on the back nine. Should change after hitting a bomb down 17 though.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2017)

It looks like carnage out there.
I can only see three players under par for today's round.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Hasn't hit a green yet on the back nine. Should change after hitting a bomb down 17 though.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, Stuck at work until 3 with no access to coverage.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2017)

Should be a birdie for Rory on 17. Great second shot to the back of the green and a solid chip to 4ft for birdie.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 21, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Rory's playing unbelievably well today so far. Superb.
		
Click to expand...




Wilson said:



			Rory's playing beautifully, -2 currently, looks like he's about to go -3, and he's missed a couple of good chances.

He was +5 when I started watching yesterday, he's 7 shots better since I've been watching him - for a reasonable salary I'm happy to watch him play full time 

Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			When he's playing like this Rory is so far ahead of everyone else in terms of ability it's scary! If only he was more consistent! So impressive to watch. If only he could hit the ball Forum distance too................ 

Would love to see him win it.
		
Click to expand...




maxfli65 said:



			Rory 7 under for the last 14 holes - mojo back!

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Escatly that Paul - when he is on he can't be touched. Brilliant to watch
		
Click to expand...




dewsweeper said:



			A links masterclass so far from Rory.
Looking forward to the later starters playing a real testing course in toughening conditions.
		
Click to expand...




Dasit said:



			Never doubted my man rory

great golf
		
Click to expand...




Dan2501 said:



			Rory's just showing off now.
		
Click to expand...

Going by these comments its all over Rory is back and miles clear because he is head and shoulders above everyone else.

God I need some of that medication


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2017)

What?

Deserves the praise the way he's come back from the start yesterday. Played superbly today.


----------



## Yant (Jul 21, 2017)

-1 after his front nine yesterday is brilliant golf and a great recovery.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2017)

Good round from McIlroy today - well in the mix now , at the end of today it wouldn't surprise me to see him only a couple of the halfway lead 

Hope the people that putt money on him to miss the cut didn't lose too much :rofl:

I'm missing the reason why people don't seem to like McIlroy. Talk of him being on the way down was laughable at the time and looks even more laughable now , clearly is a class player with so much more ahead for him


----------



## Yant (Jul 21, 2017)

I can understand why some people don't like him.  He is arrogant.

He had a tee time booked for a practice round on Monday.  Lots of people got there to watch.  He didn't turn up and played the back nine instead to avoid the crowds.  Not very nice really.  But on the other side of it, he got absolutely mobbed when he walked off the course on Tuesday and without doubt, he drew more crowds than anyone else when i was there this week.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 21, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			What?

Deserves the praise the way he's come back from the start yesterday. Played superbly today.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he deserves praise for sticking in there but also he deserves some stick for yesterday.
Far from head and shoulders above everyone Zach Johnson was 2 shots better today.

People are imo getting carried away with statements that they cant back up,and Rorys results don't back it up either.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 21, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			People are imo getting carried away with statements that they cant back up,and Rorys results don't back it up either.
		
Click to expand...

From this week or from his career?


----------



## richy (Jul 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good round from McIlroy today - well in the mix now , at the end of today it wouldn't surprise me to see him only a couple of the halfway lead 

Hope the people that putt money on him to miss the cut didn't lose too much :rofl:

I'm missing the reason why people don't seem to like McIlroy. Talk of him being on the way down was laughable at the time and looks even more laughable now , clearly is a class player with so much more ahead for him
		
Click to expand...

Where has anyone said they don't like him?


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 21, 2017)

They haven't.  It's Phil making stuff up again!!  Betting on him missing the cut wasn't a bad bet,  I'd still make it before he teed off because of his poor form.  Others that people bet on winning will end up missing the cut so it's hardly worse than that!!


----------



## Whydowedoit (Jul 21, 2017)

I dont find him arrogant, but Sky dont help matters with their constant "Rory Love in". He played a very classy round of golf today. As is Ian Poulter who is playing very steadily, good to see that from Ian after all the poor form recently.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2017)

richy said:



			Where has anyone said they don't like him?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone has. 
Think Phil is missing the point when someone makes a bet for Rory to miss the cut or not win an event. 
This doesn't mean the that you dislike Rory,it means you've seen he's in poor form going into the tournament and don't fancy him. 

Not sure why he finds it so funny that someone's bet didn't come in tho&#129300;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			They haven't.  It's Phil making stuff up again!!  Betting on him missing the cut wasn't a bad bet,  I'd still make it before he teed off because of his poor form.  Others that people bet on winning will end up missing the cut so it's hardly worse than that!!
		
Click to expand...

Where have I made anything up 

My statement said "don't SEEM" to like McIlroy- ie the perception reading this thread and indeed others over the time is that some don't seem to like him.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2017)

Fine. I dont like him. Just dont. Great to watch when he is on it, but it doesnt make me root for him.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 21, 2017)

I'll openly admit I'm only really watching hoping that I see Spieth make bogies


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2017)

Would love to see poulter lift the jug this weekend


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I'll openly admit I'm only really watching hoping that I see Spieth make bogies
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, first time in a long time I haven't backed him


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 21, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Would love to see poulter lift the jug this weekend
		
Click to expand...

Me too, love how he is coming good, hope he hangs on and competes in the RC again.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2017)

Oddly, i like Speith. Not that keen on Poults though!


----------



## richy (Jul 21, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I'll openly admit I'm only really watching hoping that I see Spieth make bogies
		
Click to expand...

Stay classy


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2017)

Who was the last winner of the Open to come through qualifying?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 21, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Oddly, i like Speith. Not that keen on Poults though!
		
Click to expand...

If Speith and Poulter are coming down the last few holes on Sunday tied for the lead, who would you want to win?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Who was the last winner of the Open to come through qualifying?
		
Click to expand...

Paul Lawrie?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes I'm talking to myself now....


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2017)

bobmac said:



			If Speith and Poulter are coming down the last few holes on Sunday tied for the lead, who would you want to win?
		
Click to expand...

The guys in the preceding 2 ball? 

Speith.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Paul Lawrie?
		
Click to expand...

It's a great question and I'm trying to think - think Lawrie got into the Open because of wins on the ET tour - struggling to think of anyone else in my lifetime that has done it


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2017)

Daly?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2017)

Big kudos to O'Meara today.
After one of the worst starts to a first round and shooting 81, he goes round in level par today!
Showing the youngsters how to do it..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Big kudos to O'Meara today.
After one of the worst starts to a first round and shooting 81, he goes round in level par today!
Showing the youngsters how to do it..
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 
Would have been easy just to throw the towel in.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 21, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Oddly, i like Speith. Not that keen on Poults though!
		
Click to expand...

None of this Arsenal love in for Murph


----------



## xcore (Jul 21, 2017)

Damn it fleetwood.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks like good conditions for them now, as long as they stay out the thick stuff.... Might see some birdies.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Would love to see poulter lift the jug this weekend
		
Click to expand...


I'd love to see Richard Bland win this week.
Turned pro in '96, played 413 European Tour event and has never won on the main tour.
It would be nice.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 21, 2017)

Been out playing this afternoon but where are these much talked about and heavily forecast bad conditions? 

Where are the gale force winds and driving rain? It's dead flat calm out there. Spieth could take these last six apart.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2017)

Its had its horrid moments.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			None of this Arsenal love in for Murph
		
Click to expand...

None.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2017)

Lawrie came through final qualifying at Downfield before making history at Carnoustie.

Legend.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 21, 2017)

If he doesn't have a disaster hold on the last 3 then I can't see Spieth going into the weekend with an almost unassailable lead. 

OK so it's a bit damp but it's dead flat calm wind-wise and possible to score heavily.


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I'll openly admit I'm only really watching hoping that I see Spieth make bogies
		
Click to expand...

not enjoying this Open are we Sam


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2017)

Well done our (Sundridge Park's) Alfie Plant.  

Highest placed amateur and made the cut. :whoo:


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 21, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I'll openly admit I'm only really watching hoping that I see Spieth make bogies
		
Click to expand...

Odd,very odd.
Don't you like golf?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2017)

Very good round from Speith. 

Can see him winning quite a few more majors throughout his career.


----------



## richy (Jul 21, 2017)

Great round by Spieth in some very tough conditions. Even when he dropped a shot he had the mental strength not to let it bother him. 
A long way to go but he's gonna be tough to beat. Not bad for a bang average player


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 21, 2017)

richy said:



			Great round by Spieth in some very tough conditions. Even when he dropped a shot he had the mental strength not to let it bother him. 
A long way to go but he's gonna be tough to beat. Not bad for a bang average player 

Click to expand...

Luckiest golfer on the planet too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Luckiest golfer on the planet too
		
Click to expand...

Did he top that 3 wood on the par 5 ? Went miles ! 

Green softening up a bit helped but he hit some stunning wedge shots


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did he top that 3 wood on the par 5 ? Went miles ! 

Green softening up a bit helped but he hit some stunning wedge shots
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 
Brilliant Phil &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## richy (Jul 21, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did he top that 3 wood on the par 5 ? Went miles ! 

Green softening up a bit helped but he hit some stunning wedge shots
		
Click to expand...

Caught it out the neck, he said.


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Luckiest golfer on the planet too
		
Click to expand...

gonna be a long weekend Sam lol


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2017)

I liked it when he laughed when his umbrella turned insideout. Shows a good attitude in the rain.


----------



## richy (Jul 21, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Luckiest golfer on the planet too
		
Click to expand...

Yip. He's got it all. I bet you hate that


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 21, 2017)

fundy said:



			gonna be a long weekend Sam lol
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely don't think he wins mate.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2017)

Speith has played the best golf over the first 2 days like it or Not, this guy is going to be about for years.

For me I would like to see Speith win or Mr Poulter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2017)

Is Spieth the one to beat. Will Koepka make it two in a row or can Poulter break his duck. Been fascinating and the weather made it a real interesting watch to seem them cope (or not). I'd quite like to see Richard Bland make a fist of it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Speith has played the best golf over the first 2 days like it or Not, this guy is going to be about for years.

For me I would like to see Speith win or Mr Poulter.
		
Click to expand...

Poulter a Major winner &#128552;. 
No thanks.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Poulter a Major winner &#128552;. 
No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Poulter is a good guy and I for one would love to see him win this week.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Poulter is a good guy and I for one would love to see him win this week.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the world could handle his ego if he won a major. 
And his head could disappear up his own backside,never to be seen again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don't think the world could handle his ego if he won a major. 
And his head could disappear up his own backside,never to be seen again.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I think it might be the making of him and he might learn some humility. You never see a major winner bragging


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't get the spieth hate. 

He isn't super long unlike Rory and DJ.  Gets himself in a pickle of the tee many times a tournament. Somehow scrambles a par with great short game. Putts like a god when on form. Also begs the ball to behave when's its in the air going AWOL. 

All in all its great viewing.  Honestly not bothered by his pace of play. Love hearing the in depth discussion he has with his caddy over shots. 

Seems like a nice fella.  Golfs new Phil.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 21, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Well done our (Sundridge Park's) Alfie Plant.  

Highest placed amateur and made the cut. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Saw a few people with Alfie's Army (on similar) on their t shirts there today so guess that was who they were rooting for.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I don't think the world could handle his ego if he won a major. 
And his head could disappear up his own backside,never to be seen again.
		
Click to expand...


You got him all wrong.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 21, 2017)

Sad to see my local amateur hope in Connor Syme stumble on his inward 9 today. Lookedvery close but didn't make the cut. He had a good run going but just that one bad hole did for him. Great to see him out there and hope he makes it big soon.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 21, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			You got him all wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe.
but he's not going to win anyway. 
Top 10 at best.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Saw a few people with Alfie's Army (on similar) on their t shirts there today so guess that was who they were rooting for.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently there are about 150 of them - mostly staying in the local Pontins. I guess the bar there may well run out of refreshments tonight :cheers:


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe.
but he's not going to win anyway. 
Top 10 at best.
		
Click to expand...



Maybe not but let's hope his current form continues coz we need him for the Ryder Cup.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Poulter is a good guy and I for one would love to see him win this week.
		
Click to expand...

. Didn't you know he's a gooner .



HomerJSimpson said:



			To be honest I think it might be the making of him and he might learn some humility. *You never see a major winner bragging*

Click to expand...

Have you never seen Gary (I can do more sit-ups than you, I've flown more miles than you, I'm fitter than you, I could turn Westwood into a Major winner, I watch my diet better than you, I excercise my mind better than you, you must bow down to me, listen to me me me me me)  Player?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2017)

Slime said:



. Didn't you know he's a gooner .



Have you never seen Gary (I can do more sit-ups than you, I've flown more miles than you, I'm fitter than you, I could turn Westwood into a Major winner, I watch my diet better than you, I excercise my mind better than you, you must bow down to me, listen to me me me me me)  Player?
		
Click to expand...



nothing wrong with a Gooner. ...


----------



## GeeJay (Jul 21, 2017)

If one of the home grown lads can't win this weekend, I'd be happy to see Matt Kuchar lift the trophy on Sunday afternoon. Always comes across as a thoroughly nice bloke.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 21, 2017)

GeeJay said:



			If one of the home grown lads can't win this weekend, I'd be happy to see Matt Kuchar lift the trophy on Sunday afternoon. Always comes across as a thoroughly nice bloke.
		
Click to expand...



Yep your right he is a good guy, Speith Poults Kutchar would do for me and off course Stenson for that matter


----------



## Smigger79 (Jul 22, 2017)

Koepkas drive bounced off the top of my brolly on the 6th back towards the fairway. Reckon it saved him a shot so if he wins by one I'm claiming an assist.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 22, 2017)

DJ having some fun with his irons today.


----------



## larmen (Jul 22, 2017)

They all seem to be scoring quite well today.


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Soft conditions and lack of wind. Should be some low scores today. I reckon there'll be a few making a charge.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 22, 2017)

Johnny Miller will be touching cloth as we speak


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 22, 2017)

Brandon Grace on track for lowest score in an Open. Needs one more birdie to make 62 with two holes to play. Amazing.


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2017)

The good weather is spoiling it for me.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 22, 2017)

Par on the last needed for a 62, history in the making?


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 22, 2017)

Amazing Grace &#128079;

First man to shoot 62 in a major.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 22, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Par on the last needed for a 62, history in the making?
		
Click to expand...

I hope he does it, but it's "only" -8. I'm of the opinion of the lowest under par is best. 

Still great for him of course. But its a bit like scoring 58 on a par 70. 59 on a 72 is better.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 22, 2017)

Hopefully Spieth goes lower.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Hopefully Spieth goes lower.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't surprise me if someone does - Birkdale's there for the taking today.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 22, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I hope he does it, but it's "only" -8. I'm of the opinion of the lowest under par is best. 

Still great for him of course. But its a bit like scoring 58 on a par 70. 59 on a 72 is better.
		
Click to expand...

Par is an irrelevant construct, if they had called the 6th a par 5 that wouldn't make his round any better and if he shot it at the Old Course in identical conditions which plays at 72 it would certainly be worse.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2017)

Fowler so close to a hole in one on a par 4 &#128561;


----------



## ger147 (Jul 22, 2017)

Can't see Spieth finishing any worse than -11 after today's round, will be interesting to see how close the rest can get to him.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 22, 2017)

It's a pity golf is not on BBC, melodramatic Murray is doing my head in.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 22, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I hope he does it, but it's "only" -8. I'm of the opinion of the lowest under par is best. 

Still great for him of course. But its a bit like scoring 58 on a par 70. 59 on a 72 is better.
		
Click to expand...

Usual "always look on the bright side" forum post.


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 22, 2017)

That little chipped divot that Koepka left, that got in Kuchar's way... 
Surely Koepka or his caddie should have tidied that up after his shot. 
I notice That Kuchar tapped it down after he played


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 22, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Usual "always look on the bright side" forum post.
		
Click to expand...

I stated it was good for him did i not?

Simply tempered that with some realism. I do apologise for not having a party in his honour......

You must have been distraught with his lack of delight during the interview


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Going by some of the posts on here yesterday McIlroy was supposed to be back. What's happened?


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thunder an lightning an lashing here about 15 miles away. Even losing the sky signal. Depending on which way it's going they mightn't be out much longer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

richy said:



			Going by some of the posts on here yesterday McIlroy was supposed to be back. What's happened?
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you know - he is having an up and down day , some great shots and birdies but some poor shots and being punished. Not sure what "McIlroy is back" is supposed to mean - I didn't think he went away anywhere.

Still plenty of holes in this comp yet to be writing him or many number off just yet.


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm pretty sure you know - he is having an up and down day , some great shots and birdies but some poor shots and being punished. Not sure what "McIlroy is back" is supposed to mean - I didn't think he went away anywhere.

Still plenty of holes in this comp yet to be writing him or many number off just yet.
		
Click to expand...

What I meant was he was back to his best apparently as he'd been so poor lately. I thought it was a little premature yesterday. 

You still think he'll win the open?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

richy said:



			What I meant was he was back to his best apparently as he'd been so poor lately. I thought it was a little premature yesterday. 

You still think he'll win the open?
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday he was swinging at the level of his best same again early holes today - a few times today and yesterday he seems to be going for it a bit too much. 

But I do see that when he is playing well you don't seem to post - he hits a few bogeys and you seem to appear. 

Do I think he will win - he needs to get a move on and have a fantastic finish to give himself a chance. But I think it's quite clear that all the talk of McIlroy being on the way down was a touch premature and he isn't far away from dominating comps again including majors. I know that will be disappointing for some


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yesterday he was swinging at the level of his best same again early holes today - a few times today and yesterday he seems to be going for it a bit too much. 

But I do see that when he is playing well you don't seem to post - he hits a few bogeys and you seem to appear. 

Do I think he will win - he needs to get a move on and have a fantastic finish to give himself a chance. But I think it's quite clear that all the talk of McIlroy being on the way down was a touch premature and he isn't far away from dominating comps again including majors. I know that will be disappointing for some
		
Click to expand...

I post when I think someone has had a good round, not just a few holes. 

My comment today was because yesterday he looked like he was swinging well hence the many excited posts from people. He also started well today. I thought he'd cut through the field today until he had a few back to back bogeys. 

Is that OK with you?


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm a big Mcilroy fan now but he has to stop making ridiculous mistakes. He hits an iron on 10, i presume to stay short of the bunkers, and the blasts it into it. Spieth hit 3 wood straight over it. I'm sorry but that's 18 handicapper stuff. If your going to lay up short, bloody well do it!!


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 22, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I stated it was good for him did i not?

Simply tempered that with some realism. I do apologise for not having a party in his honour......

You must have been distraught with his lack of delight during the interview 

Click to expand...

 Not at all,I am old school and don't expect anything other than quiet satisfaction with a cracking performance like that.


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2017)

Can't see past Spieth on this type of form, playing smart steady golf.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2017)

Looking like a 2 horse race tomorrow unless this rain brings Spieth and Kooch back to the pack....


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 22, 2017)

Has Rory won it yet?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Looking like a 2 horse race tomorrow unless this rain brings Spieth and Kooch back to the pack....
		
Click to expand...

Just get the feeling Speith has been cruising today and Kooch has been hanging in there a bit. Unless Speith's level drops can't see him losing it.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 22, 2017)

Val said:



			Can't see past Spieth on this type of form, playing smart steady golf.
		
Click to expand...

He's been immaculate off the tee, always choosing the right club and any misses have been in the right place to miss.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Has Rory won it yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yep they have just given him the trophy on the 16th green before he and others have even finished the third round - they have cancelled the round that was planned tomorrow


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Has Rory won it yet?
		
Click to expand...

He has actually. Won't be repeating the feat this year though!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just get the feeling Speith has been cruising today and Kooch has been hanging in there a bit. Unless Speith's level drops can't see him losing it.
		
Click to expand...

Speith has been superb - been good to watch , hard to see him not winning at the moment


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Just get the feeling Speith has been cruising today and Kooch has been hanging in there a bit. Unless Speith's level drops can't see him losing it.
		
Click to expand...




ger147 said:



			He's been immaculate off the tee, always choosing the right club and any misses have been in the right place to miss.
		
Click to expand...

He's been great all championship. I honestly can't see how people don't rate him or think he's a poor ball striker.


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Speith has been superb - been good to watch , hard to see him not winning at the moment
		
Click to expand...

You might say when he's on no one can touch him


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2017)

richy said:



			You might say when he's on no one can touch him 

Click to expand...

I don't think anyone can when he's on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

Val said:



			I don't think anyone can when he's on
		
Click to expand...

Guess would depend on if the others are on it 

If Rory , DJ , Day and Spieth are all on the top of their game for me the extra length of the tee would just edge then ahead of Speith but it would be a close call


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2017)

What a great days golf, hopefully the same tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 22, 2017)

Looks like there will be two coronation processions tomorrow. Froome and Spieth.


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

I normally like Butch but:
"He's got the heart of a lion and he wants to chop your head off!"

What's all that about?


----------



## Dasit (Jul 22, 2017)

richy said:



			Going by some of the posts on here yesterday McIlroy was supposed to be back. What's happened?
		
Click to expand...



you really are odd

give it a rest mate


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

Well done to Rory, he managed to make the cut and shoot a under par round today. it's great to see him back at his best. he must be pleased with how good his game is now.


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Dasit said:



			you really are odd

give it a rest mate
		
Click to expand...

What? What are you on about?


----------



## North Mimms (Jul 22, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I'm a big Mcilroy fan now but he has to stop making ridiculous mistakes. He hits an iron on 10, i presume to stay short of the bunkers, and the blasts it into it. Spieth hit 3 wood straight over it. I'm sorry but that's 18 handicapper stuff. If your going to lay up short, bloody well do it!!
		
Click to expand...

That's my trick.
Laying up short with a duffed 3 wood!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess would depend on if the others are on it 

If Rory , DJ , Day and Spieth are all on the top of their game for me the extra length of the tee would just edge then ahead of Speith but it would be a close call
		
Click to expand...

Which of them is the best putter?  That's what wins tournaments.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Which of them is the best putter?  That's what wins tournaments.
		
Click to expand...


Hmm.... only one answer to that... Speith


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2017)

If Spieth wins tomorrow then id back him to win the grand slam before Rory.. only the PGA would be left for him


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Which of them is the best putter?  That's what wins tournaments.
		
Click to expand...

Stricker for decades was the best Putter on tour , same with Faxon and others.

McIlory etc right on form hit the putts and also hit the ball that close to the hole it's more than just being the best Putter. Yep you have to get it in the hole - hell of a lot easier when the ball is close to the hole

It would be great to see them all going at it when on form


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Third round of The Open and the last group get round in less than four hours. So why does it take some of the muppets at our place longer than this to play a medal, just to win Â£3.59 in the sweep?


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stricker for decades was the best Putter on tour , same with Faxon and others.

McIlory etc right on form hit the putts and also hit the ball that close to the hole it's more than just being the best Putter. Yep you have to get it in the hole - hell of a lot easier when the ball is close to the hole
		
Click to expand...

Spieth's short game is a lot better. He's really good at scrambling


----------



## louise_a (Jul 22, 2017)

Kuch appeared to get booed a few times today, why is that?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

just watched the highlights of Rory's round, tell you what if it was a Texas Scramble you wouldn't have used may of his shots.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Third round of The Open and the last group get round in less than four hours. So why does it take some of the muppets at our place longer than this to play a medal, just to win Â£3.59 in the sweep?
		
Click to expand...

They played in a two ball and I'm guessing the guys in your medal is three balls ?


----------



## Dasit (Jul 22, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Third round of The Open and the last group get round in less than four hours. So why does it take some of the muppets at our place longer than this to play a medal, just to win Â£3.59 in the sweep?
		
Click to expand...



Be nice if could hit it in the long round and have a steward find your ball straight away.

At my place you can lose balls in the normal rough just off the fairway, spent many 5 minutes looking for decent drives.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

richy said:



			Spieth's short game is a lot better. He's really good at scrambling
		
Click to expand...

His short game is very good - no doubt about


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Third round of The Open and the last group get round in less than four hours. So why does it take some of the muppets at our place longer than this to play a medal, just to win Â£3.59 in the sweep?
		
Click to expand...

Cos most will take 20+ more shots?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 22, 2017)

PieMan said:



			When he's playing like this Rory is so far ahead of everyone else in terms of ability it's scary! If only he was more consistent! So impressive to watch. If only he could hit the ball Forum distance too................ 

Would love to see him win it.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Escatly that Paul - when he is on he can't be touched. Brilliant to watch
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Guess would depend on if the others are on it 

If Rory , DJ , Day and Spieth are all on the top of their game for me the extra length of the tee would just edge then ahead of Speith but it would be a close call
		
Click to expand...

So far ahead yesterday but it would be close today, no disrespect but that's one massive U-turn Phil.

To be honest I'm in the 2nd camp where when all are on it would be close imo.

Speith's putting for me just gives him the edge but it just opinions.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stricker for decades was the best Putter on tour , same with Faxon and others.

McIlory etc right on form hit the putts and also hit the ball that close to the hole it's more than just being the best Putter. Yep you have to get it in the hole - hell of a lot easier when the ball is close to the hole

It would be great to see them all going at it when on form
		
Click to expand...

The best round yesterday was 4 under by Zac Johnson, not a long hitter (on the tour) but one of the best putters.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Kuch appeared to get booed a few times today, why is that?
		
Click to expand...

It just sounds like boos when they shout "Koooooooooch!"


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			The best round yesterday was 4 under by Zac Johnson, not a long hitter (on the tour) but one of the best putters.
		
Click to expand...

you're spot one but you will never convince him......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			The best round yesterday was 4 under by Zac Johnson, not a long hitter (on the tour) but one of the best putters.
		
Click to expand...

With Zach Johnson  being known as one of the best wedges players on tour and putting the ball very close regualry - it's what won him two majors so far


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			you're spot one but you will never convince him......
		
Click to expand...

Johnson - 2 majors 

McIlory - 4 Majors


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			If Spieth wins tomorrow then id back him to win the grand slam before Rory.. only the PGA would be left for him
		
Click to expand...

That's a reasonable shout. How much is McIlroy regretting those five dropped shots at the start of round one now? He'd certainly be close enough to Spieth to be a threat but not now


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			With Zach Johnson  being known as one of the best wedges players on tour and putting the ball very close regualry - it's what won him two majors so far
		
Click to expand...


And your point is ?

you stated that hitting it longer gives you a better chance of winning but now you have done a full U-turn with that statement


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			And your point is ?

you stated that hitting it longer gives you a better chance of winning but now you have done a full U-turn with that statement
		
Click to expand...

What u turn ?

Zach Johnson is known as one of the best wedge players on tour and it has helped him win two majors ? Is there anything incorrect about that statement ?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Johnson - 2 majors 

McIlory - 4 Majors
		
Click to expand...


again you point is ?

I am sure both have played a lot longer on tour than Speith.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 22, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It just sounds like boos when they shout "Koooooooooch!"
		
Click to expand...

That would make sense.


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Johnson - 2 majors 

McIlory - 4 Majors
		
Click to expand...

Z Johnson 2 majors
D Johnson 1 major


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What u turn ?

Zach Johnson is known as one of the best wedge players on tour and it has helped him win two majors ? Is there anything incorrect about that statement ?
		
Click to expand...


No but you said it was a long hitters game and when someone mentioned a short hiter you came out with an excuse as to why they won rather than except it's more to do with getting the ball in the hole with the least amount of shots and nothing to do with being long off the tee


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 22, 2017)

Did anyone see a players caddie do aimpoint for him today for his putt[obviously] cant remember which player though

What do people think of that?

For me its worse than standing behind the women to line them up the fairway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			again you point is ?

I am sure both have played a lot longer on tour than Speith.
		
Click to expand...

And ? 

I'm sure all your dribbling posts have a point somewhere - you clearly don't rate McIlroy ,looking at the posts before the comps you expect him to miss the cut and were stating about his ranking going backwards ? 

It's quite clear that McIlroy is getting close to his form after he has had some injury problems so far this season and it will be great when it starts to click for him - it will be superb for golf fans to see McIlory in full flow ( well apart from you obviously) 

Spieth is quite clearly a supreme golfer whose mental strength and short game is outstanding - prob the best on tour and it helps him recover superbly from errant tee and iron shots 

Both will win more majors in their careers and will be fighting each other for a number of years to come


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 22, 2017)

richy said:



			Cos most will take 20+ more shots?
		
Click to expand...

True, but how long does it take to walk 20 yards to hit your next shot.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And ? 

I'm sure all your dribbling posts have a point somewhere - you clearly don't rate McIlroy ,looking at the posts before the comps you expect him to miss the cut and were stating about his ranking going backwards ? 

It's quite clear that McIlroy is getting close to his form after he has had some injury problems so far this season and it will be great when it starts to click for him - it will be superb for golf fans to see McIlory in full flow ( well apart from you obviously) 

Spieth is quite clearly a supreme golfer whose mental strength and short game is outstanding - prob the best on tour and it helps him recover superbly from errant tee and iron shots 

Both will win more majors in their careers and will be fighting each other for a number of years to come
		
Click to expand...


that wasnt hard now was it......


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Did anyone see a players caddie do aimpoint for him today for his putt[obviously] cant remember which player though

What do people think of that?

For me its worse than standing behind the women to line them up the fairway.
		
Click to expand...

Might have been Kooch's caddy - certainly someone towards last group or two....


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jul 22, 2017)

Wonder if Spieth will choke tomorrow... &#128580;&#128514;


----------



## Wilson (Jul 22, 2017)

I find it bizarre that some posters seem to have such issues with some players.

It's a shame Mcilroy faltered today, when he was three under, after four, I thought he was going to make a real charge, but alas not to be.

Speith was excellent today, and barring any Masters esq disasters, I can only see this going one way today, especially if he carries on putting as he has done.


----------



## Wilson (Jul 22, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I'm a big Mcilroy fan now but he has to stop making ridiculous mistakes. He hits an iron on 10, i presume to stay short of the bunkers, and the blasts it into it. Spieth hit 3 wood straight over it. I'm sorry but that's 18 handicapper stuff. If your going to lay up short, bloody well do it!!
		
Click to expand...

He highlighted this as bad club choice, in his interview afterwards, agree he needs to cut out these stupid mistakes if he wants to get back to winning majors.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2017)

Spieth's to lose but if Kuchar can get a fast start I wonder if Spieth will get jittery. Going to be a fascinating day but the way Spieth is putting you fancy him to make enough putts and convert up and downs to hold on. Can't see anyone making a sufficient charge from the back


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2017)

It needs Kooch, Koepka and the rest to start fast and for Spieth to drop a couple early on.
If it gets to the 10th and Spieth's still got a cushion it'll be hard watching...
Wouldn't surprise me if Spieth is 4 or 5 up by 5.30 tomorrow.....


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			If Spieth wins tomorrow then id back him to win the grand slam before Rory.. only the PGA would be left for him
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I'd also go as far to say that I don't think Rory will win the Masters unless he sorts that streaky putting


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2017)

Imurg said:



			It needs Kooch, Koepka and the rest to start fast and for Spieth to drop a couple early on.
If it gets to the 10th and Spieth's still got a cushion it'll be hard watching...
Wouldn't surprise me if Spieth is 4 or 5 up by 5.30 tomorrow.....
		
Click to expand...

Don't disagree but at the same token it wouldn't surprise me if he has a bad start. I fancy he'll get it done with a shot or 2 to spare.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2017)

Imurg said:



			It needs Kooch, Koepka and the rest to start fast and for Spieth to drop a couple early on.
If it gets to the 10th and Spieth's still got a cushion it'll be hard watching...
Wouldn't surprise me if Spieth is 4 or 5 up by 5.30 tomorrow.....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was a bit disappointed that I'll miss most of it tomorrow as I need to travel through to the west to play a tie but it's not looking like being too exciting now and I should be back in time for Speith's coronation.

Of course, the golf gods might have other ideas.....


----------



## Val (Jul 22, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			Wonder if Spieth will choke tomorrow... &#128580;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

He might, wouldn't be the first time however he is playing so well it would be a huge surprise if he did


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 22, 2017)

Wilson said:



			He highlighted this as bad club choice, in his interview afterwards, agree he needs to cut out these stupid mistakes if he wants to get back to winning majors.
		
Click to expand...

Good point but it is harder when your chasing sometimes its the other way around and he can get too aggressive.

Speith today was just fairways ,greens and great putting,no risk golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2017)

Val said:



			He might, wouldn't be the first time however he is playing so well it would be a huge surprise if he did
		
Click to expand...

But having had that experience it might make him stronger.


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2017)

As a spectator I found the golf today was fantastic ................. but the tournament was fairly boring.
If the weather stays the same for tomorrow it'll be the golfing equivalent of Formula 1, so I really hope the wind blows so that we can see how good these guys really are when they come up against a great golf course AND inclement weather.
It could also bring a few other golfers into play too.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2017)

Weather forecast is for very similar conditions to today....


----------



## Dasit (Jul 22, 2017)

Far from over. Golf is a funny game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 22, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Weather forecast is for very similar conditions to today....
		
Click to expand...

Which must surely play into Spieth's hand?? Can anyone see another winner. I think Spieth will learn and be stronger from the Master's meltdown


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Far from over. Golf is a funny game.












Click to expand...

Stupid post, not even the same tournament. 

Did you see Rory hit a few Dubs today one of them only went a yard and a half


----------



## Dasit (Jul 22, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Stupid post, not even the same tournament. 

Did you see Rory hit a few Dubs today one of them only went a yard and a half
		
Click to expand...

yep can happen even to the best


----------



## richy (Jul 22, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Far from over. Golf is a funny game.












Click to expand...

Give it a rest


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Speith has been superb - been good to watch , hard to see him not winning at the moment
		
Click to expand...

You still think he won't win another major Phil? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 22, 2017)

Quality from Spieth again. His all around game has been top class this week. His short game and putting is on another level compared to anyone else in the world. Hope he finishes the job tomorrow and finally puts the 2016 Masters to rest.


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 22, 2017)

Spieth has been superb from day 1. He seems in complete control. That said, one bad drive early on that finds the wrong patch of rough and it could get lively. Can't see it, but you never know!


----------



## Wilson (Jul 22, 2017)

One thought, on the basis Speith has been driving into the rough on purpose - is it penal enough? I'm not looking for it to be US Open style, where you can't find your ball, but if players are hitting it in there on purpose, should it present more of a risk to them?


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 22, 2017)

Some poor play from Rory. 

It looks like its Spieths to lose. I remember seeing him before he had his PGA tour card and being very impressed then and thinking he'd go on to big things, so no surprise that he looks on course for his 3rd major.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Some poor play from Rory. 

It looks like its Spieths to lose. I remember seeing him before he had his PGA tour card and being very impressed then and thinking he'd go on to big things, so no surprise that he looks on course for his 3rd major.
		
Click to expand...

Still a bit of golf to be played yet but I agree he looks like he could be on his way to his 3rd major at the age of 23..... Unbelievable Jeff.......


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 22, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Still a bit of golf to be played yet but I agree he looks like he could be on his way to his 3rd major at the age of 23..... Unbelievable Jeff.......
		
Click to expand...

yep nothing is a given, as we saw at the masters.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			yep nothing is a given, as we saw at the masters.
		
Click to expand...

Yes still a whole lot of real estate out there to be played for and only a few have a chance to take the trophy but Speith is in the driving seat for sure.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 23, 2017)

Wilson said:



			One thought, on the basis Speith has been driving into the rough on purpose - is it penal enough? I'm not looking for it to be US Open style, where you can't find your ball, but if players are hitting it in there on purpose, should it present more of a risk to them?
		
Click to expand...

The rough is fine, the problem is the greens aren't firm enough which is letting them get away with all sorts of things, especially when chipping (not that anyone can do anything about it with the rain there has been)


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2017)

I'd like to see Kooch pinch it.
I like the guy.


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I'd like to see Kooch pinch it.
I like the guy.
		
Click to expand...

He comes across as a nice bloke.

 There's a little something stopping me warming to Speith but that doesn't stop me admiring and acknowledging his golf, which is top draw. 

As for the rough, I think it's been thinned out and cut down to spoil and pamper to the pro's. Being able to take long irons from the straw 5-10 yards off the fairway is just wrong, that should be knee high like next door at Hillside just 2 yards off the fairways, if that  &#128540;


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			He comes across as a nice bloke.

_*There's a little something stopping me warming to Speith*_ but that doesn't stop me admiring and acknowledging his golf, which is top draw.
		
Click to expand...

Funny that Robin, I feel the same. Dunno what it is.
And you're right about the rough. Even _*I *_could play a recovery shot out of that!!
But it still looks a bloody awesome course mate. Some of those par 4's are monsters.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2017)

Up to a point, Jonny Miller's right - the course is set up a little to easy.
Ok, there's been lots of rain and they can't do anything about that, but that removes one of the hazards - firm greens
The rough is too thin. You don't need it waist high like it was at Erin Hills but make it a hazard, make it difficult to play a good shot.
Put more of a premium on finding the fairways or first cut. Spieth is almost aiming for the rough, knowing that unless he's very unlucky he's going to have a shot...
It's not really belittling the course or the play - it's still fantastic.
I'm a little surprised that there weren't more 64's and 63's yesterday..the course was definitely there form the taking.
As for today, I don't want Spieth to be way ahead at the turn, the latter stages could get very dull....


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			yep can happen even to the best
		
Click to expand...

True, and Jordan is the best.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 23, 2017)

Speith [for me] is as boring as boring can get... He's sucking out all the enthusiasm I have for the game... I really can't see him inspiring anyone, who isn't already a player, to go out and join in the 'fun'...


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Speith [for me] is as boring as boring can get... He's sucking out all the enthusiasm I have for the game... I really can't see him inspiring anyone, who isn't already a player, to go out and join in the 'fun'...
		
Click to expand...

At least Kooch has a smile on his face now and then.
And a swing a bit like mine.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 23, 2017)

Speith is alright in my book, doesn't need to be a 'character' when his golf is as good as it is. He's only 23, makes Rory look old at 28. Course management is excellent as is his focus. In 2 of 3 rounds he's had no bogeys which on Birkdale which is as tough an Open track as any. His putting is truly brilliant.

I don't mind him winning, of the followers Kooch does nothing for me with that ugly swing, others are too far back imo to challenge.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2017)

The holographic "Walk-On's"  - how cringe-worthy can you get...?
You can hear the Director saying " Dustin, look at your yardage book.....No , look at it, rifle through it, we've got to make these things look real"
Just - No....&#128078;


----------



## Captainron (Jul 23, 2017)

I agree that Spieth is difficult to warm to but somehow I have. I would love Branden Grace to shoot another 62 and nick the whole thing but I think it's really a 2 horse race now. 

Kuchar and Spieth have won too many tournaments between them to both have an absolute nightmare. Weather is not too bad either


----------



## User62651 (Jul 23, 2017)

Imurg said:



			The holographic "Walk-On's"  - how cringe-worthy can you get...?
You can hear the Director saying " Dustin, look at your yardage book.....No , look at it, rifle through it, we've got to make these things look real"
Just - No....&#128078;
		
Click to expand...

Didn't mind that except they made Speith look taller than Kuchar which is wrong whilst Fisher towered over McIlroy which i about right! Johnson looked at least 3" taller than Stenson which isn't right either.
More of a presentation issue is Clarke and McGinley both sweating profusely in their collar and ties about an hour ago, visiible sweat beads on both their faces - studio clearly way too hot...............unless they're both nursing hangovers.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 23, 2017)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]I've just noticed that, because an odd number of players made the cut and they are going out in pairs for the final round today, Danny Willet is teeing off first on his own. Surely they could have added him to the next group and had just the one three ball group. I'm not a fan of the guy, but it seems a bit mean!  Presumably it happened to some poor guy yesterday too.[/FONT]


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2017)

He goes out with one of the Birkdale Pros as a marker so he's not totally flying solo


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 23, 2017)

Canary Kid said:



I've just noticed that, because an odd number of players made the cut and they are going out in pairs for the final round today, Danny Willet is teeing off first on his own. Surely they could have added him to the next group and had just the one three ball group. I'm not a fan of the guy, but it seems a bit mean!  Presumably it happened to some poor guy yesterday too.

Click to expand...

If they wanted to be particularly mean, they could have always called Fish in....


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 23, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Apparently there are about 150 of them - mostly staying in the local Pontins. I guess the bar there may well run out of refreshments tonight :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Just got to our club now and there is a team Alfie t shirt hanging in our locker room which I thought was a bit bizare. The story was that on one of the practice days a few of the juniors went from our club went up and 2 of them asked Russell Henley for his autograph. He said sorry lads but not got the time as I am teeing off now. To make up for it though he took the lads under the ropes and on to the tee with him. Alfie was playing with Henley and gave the lads a t shirt. Nice one lads.


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			If they wanted to be particularly mean, they could have always called Fish in....


Click to expand...

&#128563; I'm hurt &#128546;


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2017)

as i'm not playing today, decided to watch some of the open..... then Monty arrived and spoiled it


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			as i'm not playing today, decided to watch some of the open..... then Monty arrived and spoiled it

Click to expand...



I thought they got rid of Monty...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 23, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I agree that Spieth is difficult to warm to but somehow I have. I would love Branden Grace to shoot another 62 and nick the whole thing but I think it's really a 2 horse race now. 

Kuchar and Spieth have won too many tournaments between them to both have an absolute nightmare. Weather is not too bad either
		
Click to expand...


Fair play to you Captain at least you've spelt his name correctly unlike myself ....

I suspect if I got to meet him I'd get along with him just fine...

I just like watching golf being played the Seve/Tiger way :thup:... 
With some panache and a bit of a cavalier attitude with it...


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			I thought they got rid of Monty...

Click to expand...


Sadly not...


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I agree that Spieth is difficult to warm to but somehow I have. I would love Branden Grace to shoot another 62 and nick the whole thing but I think it's really a 2 horse race now. 

Kuchar and Spieth have won too many tournaments between them to both have an absolute nightmare. Weather is not too bad either
		
Click to expand...

I like him because he isn't one of the longest on tour, his swing isn't text book but he gets the job done. If he's out of position or hits a bad shot he doesn't let it bother him. How mental strength is something else.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth has a disabled younger sister who he helps massively. I think having that sort of responsibility while growing up has made him more able to keep emotion in check. 

Loads of people say that he is a very nice guy and friendly as hell.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

Imurg said:



*Up to a point, Jonny Miller's right - the course is set up a little to easy.*
Ok, there's been lots of rain and they can't do anything about that, but that removes one of the hazards - firm greens
The rough is too thin. You don't need it waist high like it was at Erin Hills but make it a hazard, make it difficult to play a good shot.
Put more of a premium on finding the fairways or first cut. Spieth is almost aiming for the rough, knowing that unless he's very unlucky he's going to have a shot...
It's not really belittling the course or the play - it's still fantastic.
I'm a little surprised that there weren't more 64's and 63's yesterday..the course was definitely there form the taking.
As for today, I don't want Spieth to be way ahead at the turn, the latter stages could get very dull....
		
Click to expand...

Nah Miller is just bitter his record has gone, every time someone has come close hes moaned his socks off how easy the course has been set up. And if its that easy why is -5 in 3rd place, surely they should all be shooting the lights out?

If it hadnt rained and we'd had firm greens wouldve been perfect, but if you added brutal rough to that too expect many wouldve been moaning the opposite!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 23, 2017)

Apparently Rose's 4th place at Birkdale in '98 has been his best placing in The Open.

Who knew, eh?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2017)

Stenson looks like he's slopped his lunch down his tee shirt !


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Stenson looks like he's slopped his lunch down his tee shirt !
		
Click to expand...

It might be "with it" and popular with the nippers when they go to discos Chris.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Stenson looks like he's slopped his lunch down his tee shirt !
		
Click to expand...

If he'd worn a jacket for lunch it wouldn't have happened


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

I think Spieth wins this comfortably in the end. He's been seriously impressive last few days, happy to admit that despite my really disliking him as a golfer.

can someone please explain to me what was 'unlucky' about his opening tee shot though? He hit it in the long stuff and it stayed in it. Isn't that what happens to most golfers?


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I think Spieth wins this comfortably in the end. He's been seriously impressive last few days, happy to admit that despite my really disliking him as a golfer.

can someone please explain to me what was 'unlucky' about his opening tee shot though? He hit it in the long stuff and it stayed in it. Isn't that what happens to most golfers?
		
Click to expand...

Why do you really dislike him?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I think Spieth wins this comfortably in the end. He's been seriously impressive last few days, happy to admit that despite my really disliking him as a golfer.

can someone please explain to me what was 'unlucky' about his opening tee shot though? He hit it in the long stuff and it stayed in it. Isn't that what happens to most golfers?
		
Click to expand...

That you would normally get at least one bounce and end up in the middle of the fairway on that line? See Rory's drive on 6 there


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			Why do you really dislike him?
		
Click to expand...

Seems like a great person just really don't like his golf golf at all. He's hugely improved this year but prior to that he was awful off the tee (still is) and had a very average game compared to his peers - in previous years unless he holed the earth he couldn't compete.

also the luckiest golfer you will ever see on tour.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Bit shaky this start for Spieth. Should be a good next 3 hours, not leaving the TV


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Bit shaky this start for Spieth. Should be a good next 3 hours, not leaving the TV
		
Click to expand...

Yep pressure must be starting to bite.

Wouldn't rule out someone like Grace if he can card a low score today.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Seems like a great person just really don't like his golf golf at all. He's hugely improved this year but prior to that he was awful off the tee (still is) and had a very average game compared to his peers - in previous years unless he holed the earth he couldn't compete.

also the luckiest golfer you will ever see on tour.
		
Click to expand...

Yiu only play 18 shots of the tee. I agree he has work to do there (or accept that he isn't as long), but his short game is as good as anyone's imo.

i agree he can have some tendencies that frustrate. Don't think he's luckier than any golfer. Just that we will remember fortune of those we don't like more than anyone else's.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

When Mcilroy had this start on Thursday the haters on here had their pitchforks out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

It's got all interesting - would be great if Grace went on another run , Noren as well. Speith crumbling


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			If he'd worn a jacket for lunch it wouldn't have happened 

Click to expand...

If it were me it would be egg colour &#128547;


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			If it were me it would be egg colour &#63011;
		
Click to expand...

You need rorys shirt then :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth definitely crumbling....&#128540;


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Spieth definitely crumbling....&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

His snap hook is back in town #ballleft


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2017)

Radar reckons he's like a startled rabbit in the headlights....
Kooch needs to keep the ball in play


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth gets more breaks than chocolate fatties at a kitkat festival


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			When Mcilroy had this start on Thursday the haters on here had their pitchforks out
		
Click to expand...

People were commenting on his continuing poor run. 

To use an american phrase, Spieth prior to the open was trending in the opposite direction to Spieth.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 23, 2017)

Golf Gods smiling on the lad Spieth at the moment.

Darren Clarke being impeccably neutral there &#128064;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth is getting away with some poor shots - certainly is being very lucky today


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Spieth gets more breaks than chocolate fatties at a kitkat festival
		
Click to expand...

Another reason pros have a leg up over us amateurs. We don't have crowds lining the fairways saving the ball from going into deep trouble. 

The crowd must have saved Spieth at least 4 shots today.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 23, 2017)

I expect this one will have been found perched on a tee peg.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spieth is getting away with some poor shots - certainly is being very lucky today
		
Click to expand...

Let's see how he fares with *that* tee shot.  Blimey o'reilly Jordan


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 23, 2017)

120 yards offline on 13!!!!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Big number coming up on this hole.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

maybe the luck has finally run out


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 23, 2017)

Going to drop it on the driving range isn't he?


----------



## larmen (Jul 23, 2017)

SteveW86 said:



			Going to drop it on the driving range isn't he?
		
Click to expand...

Either your picture is ahead of my stream, or your joke became through.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

Surprised the range isn't OOB 

- going to do well to get out of this hole with a double - he could be three behind


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 23, 2017)

How can he drop on the range? Surely there is no way the range is not OoB?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 23, 2017)

larmen said:



			Either your picture is ahead of my stream, or your joke became through.
		
Click to expand...

When they had the birds eye view, with the range on the right and talking about unplayable lie I thought thats what he would do.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 23, 2017)

This is ridiculous,  that has to be oob!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 23, 2017)

Need to be Einstein to work out where he is actually going to play from.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

Rory at 5 under now - one more would make life interesting

Feel sorry for Kuchar as well because it's taking an age - it's a mess


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pro comps would be much easier/punishing if they made the crowd line OOB


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 23, 2017)

Those on the top of the Dunes look on the perfect Trajectory for the club he's got in his hand. 
Great Sporting Drama, love it!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 23, 2017)

What a pantomime! This seems bonkers. You would've thought the range is OOB however in the words of Manuel - I know notheeng!

And what about Kooch in all of this?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2017)

If they were playing ready golf Kuchar would have finished the hole and be sat on the next tee by now. I'm not a fan of Kuchar but I feel for him here.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Really should have proper OOB

On my course you could never get away with things like this, 2 shot penalty off the tee


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2017)

I've never seen anything so ridiculous from a pro leading a major


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2017)

Come on Koooooch!

Hang on and Sunningdale is a freebie!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ohhh 

This is great telly. 

Have to say the way Speith is polite with the crowd is refreshing. 

Please and thank you galore. 

Decent recovery also.


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz &#128564;&#128164;

The biggest bore fest ever seen

Without a doubt the worst quality of golf I've yet to see on the final day of a Major
Very disappointing stuff
As I've really enjoyed it up until today

How they're not on the clock is beyond me &#129300;


----------



## ger147 (Jul 23, 2017)

That's an unbelievable 5, Houdini wouldn't even have attempted that never mind pulled it off.

However, far be it from me to question the rules officials but I have no idea how on earth he was allowed to drop a ball on purpose where you don't have line of sight and then get free relief on the driving range which surely can't be a part of the course.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

Wow got home and it turns out it's exciting after all!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

Everything was done within the rules - he had multiple officials with him and did everything by the book with a major on the line. Could have been a treble and did amazing to get away with a bogey


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 23, 2017)

Unbelievable... balls of steel !! :rofl:


----------



## Colin L (Jul 23, 2017)

ger147 said:



			That's an unbelievable 5, Houdini wouldn't even have attempted that never mind pulled it off.

However, far be it from me to question the rules officials but I have no idea how on earth he was allowed to drop a ball on purpose where you don't have line of sight and then get free relief on the driving range which surely can't be a part of the course.
		
Click to expand...

Because what he did was entirely within the Rules.  One of the options for an unplayable ball is to drop back along a line from the flagstick through where your ball lies as far as you like on the course.  Having taken relief under penalty in that way, he was then entitled to free relief from a Temporary Immovable Object in the form of the vehicles.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2017)

Great bogey!

Rules are there to be used. If he closes this out it'll be impressive.

Chip in from a bunker maybe?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2017)

Phew I need to come up for air, unbelievable stuff.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 23, 2017)

What a shot !!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 23, 2017)

Great 5 Jordan.   see nothing wrong.   range not Oob


----------



## Junior (Jul 23, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Unbelievable... balls of steel !! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


And the next next tee shot too !!!!!!! 

Good job the crowds are there to look for balls.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2017)

Kinell, nearly in.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

Got some stones to make 5 after that tee shot then nearly hole in one the next! Some resilience considering how badly hes actually playing


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 23, 2017)

Such a boring player to watch :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			How can he drop on the range? Surely there is no way the range is not OoB?
		
Click to expand...

It depends on the the club, some designate the practice area as OOB , others say you can play as it lays , some say it's drop at nearest point of relief out side the area.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 23, 2017)

Well fair play to him for the birdie on 14th but he's riding his luck today.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

Don't think many would be upset to see Kuchar lift the claret jug.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't think many would be upset to see Kuchar lift the claret jug.
		
Click to expand...

I might be a bit upset   as i have Spieth and Rory in my fantasy golf team, no Kuch please .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieths name is all over the claret jug - don't think someone will ever play so badly in the final round and still win.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 23, 2017)

Amazing bounce back


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

That's what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

That's some putt


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spieths name is all over the claret jug - don't think someone will ever play so badly in the final round and still win.
		
Click to expand...

It's over the 4 days that counts &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ridiculous!!


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2017)

Unbelievable stuff, what a recovery


----------



## Leereed (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spieths name is all over the claret jug - don't think someone will ever play so badly in the final round and still win.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are correct Phil.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Unbelievable Jeff


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 23, 2017)

Boring boring golfer.  :rofl:      the kid is some player. 



This ain't over.   great up and down from kutch.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spieths name is all over the claret jug - don't think someone will ever play so badly in the final round and still win.
		
Click to expand...

You gotta hand it to him though Phil. His response since the drive on 13 has been brilliant


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spieths name is all over the claret jug - don't think someone will ever play so badly in the final round and still win.
		
Click to expand...

Better than playing crap and falling away like McIlroy at the masters


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth showed his class right there. 2 followed by a 3. Wow.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 23, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Spieth showed his class right there. 2 followed by a 3. Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on and when he is on no-one can touch him


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Spot on and when he is on no-one can touch him
		
Click to expand...

Not even Rory &#128563;&#128527;


----------



## Yer Maw (Jul 23, 2017)

I wonder if there would be a time penalty if they weren't the last group. Could really frustrate you having to wait that long.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yer Maw said:



			I wonder if there would be a time penalty if they weren't the last group. Could really frustrate you having to wait that long.
		
Click to expand...

They won't get a pint when they have finished, the bar will be closed at this pace.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

un-frigging believable - and this is from a bottler :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

the response to the tee shot on 13 just utterly amazing, amazing mental strength (and some pretty good golf to boot)


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

The kid is some putter


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			un-frigging believable - and this is from a bottler :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That is a poor ball striker :rofl:


----------



## xcore (Jul 23, 2017)

Well that's that!


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

I feel for Kucher, totally been put off his game by this Spieth pantomime


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			Better than playing crap and falling away like McIlroy at the masters
		
Click to expand...

What a pathetic post but not really surprising


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 23, 2017)

I want to crumble like Spieth. 

Amazing.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Jeez, four great putts under pressure on the last four holes.


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a pathetic post but not really surprising
		
Click to expand...

How's that?? I wasn't having a dig I was just using it as an example and I couldn't think of anyone else. Get a grip FFS!


----------



## User62651 (Jul 23, 2017)

Speith even for the day, steady eddie 

In the bag now, nerves of steel............... and a laser guided putting stroke


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Not even Rory &#128563;&#128527;
		
Click to expand...

Not anyone. What a putter just incredible


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			I feel for Kucher, totally been put off his game by this Spieth pantomime
		
Click to expand...

I suspect birdie-eagle-birdie is more distracting


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a pathetic post but not really surprising
		
Click to expand...

Hope you didn't have too much money on Poulter &#128513;
Just bantz phil &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Break90 (Jul 23, 2017)

Best putter I've ever seen.

Drives it into the crowd again on 17, guaranteed birdie to come, probably another eagle.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			I feel for Kucher, totally been put off his game by this Spieth pantomime
		
Click to expand...

Since the 'pantomime' Kucher's gone par par birdie par......hardly 'put off' scoring 

Poor tee shot on 17 though. All over.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth level par for his round, not exactly the Faldo 18 Pars tho, lol...


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth using the crowd to keep his ball in play

Seems like good tactics now


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 23, 2017)

I wonder does he ever change that grip on his putter?


I wouldn't want it replaced one millimetre out of kilter.  Such a weapon.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a pathetic post but not really surprising
		
Click to expand...

Do you argue with yourself when you're having a shave?
Awesome thread and no need for negative gash.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a pathetic post but not really surprising
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil, but how is it pathetic?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			How's that?? I wasn't having a dig I was just using it as an example and I couldn't think of anyone else. Get a grip FFS!
		
Click to expand...

What McIroy and the Masters have to do with today ? Why not using Spieth and have it at least have some relevance to the player as opposed to another cheap dig at McIlroy?


----------



## snell (Jul 23, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Do you argue with yourself when you're having a shave?
Awesome thread and no need for negative gash.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What McIroy and the Masters have to do with today ? Why not using Spieth and have it at least have some relevance to the player as opposed to another cheap dig at McIlroy?
		
Click to expand...

Can't you read? I said it wasn't a dig at McIlroy! I'd forgotten about Spieth to be honest but that example is the same.


----------



## Junior (Jul 23, 2017)

Good job they have ball spotters, and they cut the rough back.  Lots of wayward drives today. 

Speith's birdie, eagle, birdie run was incredible.   Fair play to Kooch in the circumstances for hanging on his coat tails.


----------



## snell (Jul 23, 2017)

I thought links golf was meant to be the hardest test of golf....some of these lads are taking the absolute p*#$ with the scoring.

#LinksIsOverrated


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 23, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's over the 4 days that counts &#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this. If he'd played this way in his first round and gone on to win it would've been forgotten. The only thing that matters is the total number of shots after 4 rounds. As the old saying goes, there are no pictures on the scorecard.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

Feel a bit for Kuchar - the delay would have had a bit of a affect - was left with a makeble putt but waited 20 plus minutes but then Spieth just stunning from the 14th


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

Richy you might want to run any future posts by LP before posting  &#128077;&#127995;

That way you'll not make any more pathetic posts &#128513;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

Got to hand it to Kooch as well, he's not blinking, he's not losing it. After his wobble, Jordan's winning it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			Can't you read? I said it wasn't a dig at McIlroy! I'd forgotten about Spieth to be honest but that example is the same.
		
Click to expand...

You really couldn't think of anyone else :rofl: - I would believe you if you hadn't posted constant negative about McIlroy - but i guess you forgot -Norman , Van Der Valde , Watney , DJ - amongst others that have capitulated during the final round of a major to lose - as well as Speith


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 23, 2017)

What a finish by Spieth. Nerveless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Got to hand it to Kooch as well, he's not blinking, he's not losing it. After his wobble, Jordan's winning it.
		
Click to expand...

Some stunning shots and putts - reckon he will finish with a birdie as well


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

As Radar just said

"This guy (Spieth) hasn't got the talent of Tiger Woods or Mcilroy, but he has the heart of a lion"



Think that sums it up well


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You really couldn't think of anyone else :rofl: - I would believe you if you hadn't posted constant negative about McIlroy - but i guess you forgot -Norman , Van Der Valde , Watney , DJ - amongst others that have capitulated during the final round of a major to lose - as well as Speith
		
Click to expand...

That's right, at the time I couldn't. That one sticks in my mind as I had money on him to win. I'm not a walking encyclopaedia like yourself where I know everything about every subject.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Jul 23, 2017)

My pal from school is the curator of the R&A golf museum and he's down at the R&A tent this week. He was getting a bit excited as he got told if it goes to a playoff you get to drive one of players back to the tee.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2017)

One wonders why GodSpieth hasn't been playing like this all week - he'd be about 20 in front by now........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 23, 2017)

Come on Kuch, hole it.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 23, 2017)

has clarke mentioned he won the Open once?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			has clarke mentioned he won the Open once?
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;
&#128514;


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			That's right, at the time I couldn't. That one sticks in my mind as I had money on him to win. I'm not a walking encyclopaedia like yourself where I know everything about every subject.
		
Click to expand...

You should have Googled it!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

Great last day, it had everything, great golf, sh!te golf, collapse, recovery, loads of shaking head, loved it.


----------



## Dogma (Jul 23, 2017)

Fair play Speith.

But Kuch, what a gent!


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 23, 2017)

Well played young man...

A worthy champion...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

Dogma said:



			But Kuch, what a gent!
		
Click to expand...

He's a class act.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Great last day, it had everything, great golf, sh!te golf, collapse, recovery, loads of shaking head, loved it.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic finish. Well done JS!!


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			He's a class act.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Really went up in my estimations this week.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Kuch class act, hope he gets his major soon.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2017)

He deserved it and put in a fantastic last few holes. A bit of a shame a few others weren't competing to the end too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

Worthy Champion and brilliant from Kuchar - wouldn't put it past him to win the next one. Pretty exciting to think if the Top 4 went at it in one comp - could be amazing golf


----------



## Break90 (Jul 23, 2017)

Congratulations to Alfie Plant as well, great performance.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Worthy Champion and brilliant from Kuchar - wouldn't put it past him to win the next one. Pretty exciting to think if the Top 4 went at it in one comp - could be amazing golf
		
Click to expand...

HID was saying yesterday that she doesn't think Spieth and McIlroy have ever gone head to head in the last group on a Sunday? Would be good to see them both click in the same tournament.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 23, 2017)

i like the presentation, out on the green, none of that butler cabin nonsense

nice words from Spieth too


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			HID was saying yesterday that she doesn't think Spieth and McIlroy have ever gone head to head in the last group on a Sunday? Would be good to see them both click in the same tournament.
		
Click to expand...

RORY would need to up his game to be able to get into the last group


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2017)

Super speech


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth just a completely class act, great words at the presentation


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2017)

Really good speech from Jordan. Speaks so well, so confidently and so maturely for a 23 year old. Champion golfer to be proud of for sure.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Class act for an American that speech


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2017)

Get your dough on Spieth for the PGA championship, career grand slam aged 23


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2017)

Got to be odds on for the grand slam now


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Mcilroy and Spieth joint favourites for PGA champs in a few weeks, who is your money on?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Great speech by Spieth. And he didn't have his cap on for the presentation which shows how polite he is.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 23, 2017)

Val said:



			Get your dough on Spieth for the PGA championship, career grand slam aged 23
		
Click to expand...

Not a hope in hell


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 23, 2017)

Jordan Spieth is simply a class act.  His speech was fantastic and the way he closed out that tournament was great tv. Super golf and great mental strength.  He is quite frankly a credit to his family and golf is lucky to have him.  He's the one to beat at the USPGA


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 23, 2017)

and setting a most high fives in row record too


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 23, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			I don't get the spieth hate. 

He isn't super long unlike Rory and DJ.  Gets himself in a pickle of the tee many times a tournament. Somehow scrambles a par with great short game. Putts like a god when on form. Also begs the ball to behave when's its in the air going AWOL. 

All in all its great viewing.  Honestly not bothered by his pace of play. Love hearing the in depth discussion he has with his caddy over shots. 

Seems like a nice fella.  Golfs new Phil.
		
Click to expand...


My thoughts from Friday.  Haven't changed.  Got to love him. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh well, didn't scoop the jackpot with Kooch but had him e/w and also Alex Noren so turned a decent profit in my golf betting for a change!


----------



## Wilson (Jul 23, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			Great speech by Spieth. And he didn't have his cap on for the presentation which shows how polite he is.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed on the speech, they aren't allowed to wear hats for the presentation, they showed an official telling Kuch he needed to take his off.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Mcilroy and Spieth joint favourites for PGA champs in a few weeks, who is your money on?
		
Click to expand...

Backing spieth 

Got the mental side of his game nailed down


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Fowler, Rory and Matsuyama to be in the mix with Kaymer and Kuchar as the wildcards.
		
Click to expand...

Nearly a great return, but double what I laid off Kooch and Rory :thup:


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Didn't know that. Because Kooch had his on I thought it was optional.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Mcilroy and Spieth joint favourites for PGA champs in a few weeks, who is your money on?
		
Click to expand...


If Mcilroy gets as many shots at you get he might have a slim chance but even then my money would be on Speith


----------



## Fish (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice to take some money off the bookies, especially off Mr Brazil. 

Had Rafa as top European & e/w along with Alex Noren so got 3 decent returns &#128077;


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Mcilroy and Spieth joint favourites for PGA champs in a few weeks, who is your money on?
		
Click to expand...

Spieth all day. McIlroy can't live with him on the greens right now.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Mcilroy and Spieth joint favourites for PGA champs in a few weeks, who is your money on?
		
Click to expand...

Depends if the range is OB or not.......&#128540;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2017)

Fantastic afternoon of viewing. What a fantastic effort by Spieth to dig deep and come back and what an effort by Kuchar. Both were magnificent in their post match interviews, Spieth being humble in victory and Kuchar being magnanimous in defeat


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Spieth all day. McIlroy can't live with him on the greens right now.
		
Click to expand...

Yip and seems to get flustered on the days his putts aren't dropping.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 23, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Depends if the range is OB or not.......&#63004;
		
Click to expand...


Ooh! A little bit of contentiousness there ladies and gentlemen! Yes indeed!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

At Quail Hollow a course that McIlory likes and with thick rough not far from the fairway ? 

With Spieth driving being as inconsistent as McIlroy putting then my money would be on McIlroy because think he would get more birdie chances


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At Quail Hollow a course that McIlory likes and with thick rough not far from the fairway ? 

With Spieth driving being as inconsistent as McIlroy putting then my money would be on McIlroy because think he would get more birdie chances
		
Click to expand...

So how much for H4H you or any of the others who think McIlroy is going to win the USPGA want to have on McIlroy finishing below Spieth. I can't see Rory with the state of his game at the moment challenging and his putting isn't good enough to convert birdie chances


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At Quail Hollow a course that McIlory likes and with thick rough not far from the fairway ? 

With Spieth driving being as inconsistent as McIlroy putting then my money would be on McIlroy because think he would get more birdie chances
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy may hit more fairways, but not as many more than Spieth as you'd think. But his wedges aren't good at the moment and he misses more greens than Spieth does, and doesn't putt as well


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			McIlroy may hit more fairways, but not as many more than Spieth as you'd think. But his wedges aren't good at the moment and he misses more greens than Spieth does, and doesn't putt as well
		
Click to expand...

And he's more likely to throw the towel in when things aren't going his way


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			McIlroy may hit more fairways, but not as many more than Spieth as you'd think. But his wedges aren't good at the moment and he misses more greens than Spieth does, and doesn't putt as well
		
Click to expand...

Frustratingly, he can't seem to string 4 decent rounds together. How many times has he managed a top 5 or 10 finish in an event that he never actually challenged to win? This week was another example.


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At Quail Hollow a course that McIlory likes and with thick rough not far from the fairway ? 

With Spieth driving being as inconsistent as McIlroy putting then my money would be on McIlroy because think he would get more birdie chances
		
Click to expand...


Did you just have a blackout all week when Rory was teeing off.....??
Or selected memory??

Jeez
The guy sprayed it off the tee as bad as anybody
Lost ball &#129300;


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Frustratingly, he can't seem to string 4 decent rounds together. How many times has he managed a top 5 or 10 finish in an event that he never actually challenged to win? This week was another example.
		
Click to expand...

In his own words, he always plays himself out of it by throwing in 9 bad holes


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 23, 2017)

Just caught up on the presentation and whoever said it was spot on, what a great speech from such a young man. Respectful and clearly grateful for his position. 
Thought Kuch was going to shed a tear when Spieth thanked him for waiting with grace on 13.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Frustratingly, he can't seem to string 4 decent rounds together. How many times has he managed a top 5 or 10 finish in an event that he never actually challenged to win? This week was another example.
		
Click to expand...

Neither of them are perfect and neither will dominate the sport, but they'll both win more majors imo, I just find it odd the discussion becomes a Rory v Jordan when there is so much to admire about them both and so many more great golfers out there.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 23, 2017)

According to the Open website, Spieth hit 2 less fairways than McIlroy, but 8 more greens.

I don't think I need to look up the putting or scrambling stats.


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth v Rory. It's not even close at the moment


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

Region3 said:



			According to the Open website, Spieth hit 2 less fairways than McIlroy, but 8 more greens.

I don't think I need to look up the putting or scrambling stats.
		
Click to expand...



According to stats on open website

Putts
Rory 25
Jordan 30


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			Spieth v Rory. It's not even close at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Spieth ahead but not by much IMO.

Tee to green my money would be on Rory, on the greens is another story, driving for show and all that. McIlroy needs to find a way how to win ugly with patience, he lacks patience and forces it a lot.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

Before we start saying Rory can't keep up with Jordan at the moment, let's just remember -

 Jordan beat Rory by 7 shots in total. 6 of those were in the first 6 holes of Thursday morning. So despite Rory being as bad as he was with his wedges and being clearly out of form in recent weeks he only got beat by 1 shot for the final 65 holes! 

Spieths finish was absolutely incredible and his calmness is to be applauded, but it very easily could have gone the other way for him on the 13th

imo, both at the top of their games, Rory will win 90% of the time. Problem is Rory doesn't seem to be able to find the 'top' of his game.!


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Before we start saying Rory can't keep up with Jordan at the moment, let's just remember -

 Jordan beat Rory by 7 shots in total. 6 of those were in the first 6 holes of Thursday morning. So despite Rory being as bad as he was with his wedges and being clearly out of form in recent weeks he only got beat by 1 shot for the final 65 holes! 

Spieths finish was absolutely incredible and his calmness is to be applauded, but it very easily could have gone the other way for him on the 13th

imo, both at the top of their games, Rory will win 90% of the time. Problem is Rory doesn't seem to be able to find the 'top' of his game.!
		
Click to expand...

let me know when theyre both at the top of their game and ill take the 10/1 about Spieth


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

People also massively under appreciating Rory's putting this week! Wouldn't suprise me if he was above Spieth in strokes gained this week.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Rory had the better final round out of the two...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Rory had the better final round out of the two...
		
Click to expand...

No pressure though.


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			People also massively under appreciating Rory's putting this week! Wouldn't suprise me if he was above Spieth in strokes gained this week.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree but Rory made some rookie howlers yesterday


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2017)

Val said:



			Spieth ahead but not by much IMO.

Tee to green my money would be on Rory
		
Click to expand...

Rory has missed too many fairways and greens this weekend (and throughout his struggles), a few missed putts have been over scrutinised IMO.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Rory had the better final round out of the two...
		
Click to expand...

And Spieth took home the claret Jug...


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			And Spieth took home the claret Jug...
		
Click to expand...

Which is all that really matters today


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

fundy said:



			let me know when theyre both at the top of their game and ill take the 10/1 about Spieth 

Click to expand...

In all seriousness you think Spieth will have 22 career wins by the time he is just over 27?

needs to win 8events in 3 years..


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Rory had the better final round out of the two...
		
Click to expand...



Tends to do this
Under the radar
Pressure off
Sneak into places,  looks good on paper,  much like Westwood has done many times
But never really contend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Rory had the better final round out of the two...
		
Click to expand...

Tell me what page in the record books that'll be on? all it'll say is Champion Golfer 2017 - Jordan Spieth.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Rory had the better final round out of the two...
		
Click to expand...


I know you are new to golf but just to give you a heads up these Professional events are over 4 rounds, that's 72 holes just in case you are confused


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Rory had the better final round out of the two...
		
Click to expand...

Meant nothing though


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			In all seriousness you think Spieth will have 22 career wins by the time he is just over 27?

needs to win 8events in 3 years..
		
Click to expand...

 cant see why not he has already broke records and is only 23.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Rory is a 4 time major winner


Not some scrub


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

Rory's "A" game puts him right up there with the best
The problem is,  he doesn't bring that to the table too often
When things aren't going all his way,  he can't grind out a score,  much like Tiger did many times.

His issue is,  without his A game,  he can't win ugly,  and generally just shows up with his C or D game.......

Also in the past,  when things weren't going his way,  he couldn't be bothered and basically threw the towel in


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			In all seriousness you think Spieth will have 22 career wins by the time he is just over 27?

needs to win 8events in 3 years..
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			cant see why not he has already broke records and is only 23.
		
Click to expand...

He's 24 in 3 days but 8 wins is a lot. 

Not saying he he can't do it. But prior to last 2 weeks he'd not done much for a while


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Rory is a 4 time major winner


Not some scrub
		
Click to expand...

And.......???

We've all got opinions
You've shown huge bias and lack of respect towards Speith all week
So don't go crying on when others voice their opinion and do likewise against Rory

I've yet to hear Jordan mouth off to the world about financial gains from endorsements
He's got more class than that


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			In all seriousness you think Spieth will have 22 career wins by the time he is just over 27?

needs to win 8events in 3 years..
		
Click to expand...

surely its 8 in 4 years (plus the rest of this one), yeah i think he will have


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

There was one mention of Spieth in first 3 pages of predictions


Then he wins and everyone saying how great he is.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			There was one mention of Spieth in first 3 pages of predictions


Then he wins and everyone saying how great he is.
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll find they are merely saying how great he was this week, and leading from start to finish is no mean feat and a well deserved winner


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			People also massively under appreciating Rory's putting this week! Wouldn't suprise me if he was above Spieth in strokes gained this week.
		
Click to expand...

Rory had 107 to Spieths 112, Rory also had better Fir's over the 4 days, but nowhere near Spieths Gir stats,


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Rory had 107 to Spieths 112, Rory also had better Fir's over the 4 days, but nowhere near Spieths Gir stats,
		
Click to expand...

A lot of the time Spieth was aiming at the rough, he said in his interview that was the play


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Rory had 107 to Spieths 112, Rory also had better Fir's over the 4 days, but nowhere near Spieths Gir stats,
		
Click to expand...

Yeah just shows how bad he was approach to green doesn't it


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			There was one mention of Spieth in first 3 pages of predictions


Then he wins and everyone saying how great he is.
		
Click to expand...

fundy&#8207; @imfundy  Jul 17
More
Replying to @LynxGolfUK @TheOpen @NickDougherty5
Spieth -11

i wont tweet Mendies reply to my text


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

fundy said:



			surely its 8 in 4 years (plus the rest of this one), yeah i think he will have
		
Click to expand...

Well I was doing it based on the fact Spieth is 24 this week, and when Rory won his 22nd event. 

Havent been able to do it yet but would be intrigued by total wins as age 24.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Yeah just shows how bad he was approach to green doesn't it
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, this week belonged to Spieth, the next could be Rory's.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			There was one mention of Spieth in first 3 pages of predictions


Then he wins and everyone saying how great he is.
		
Click to expand...

I had money on McIlroy and Kuchar, but the scores don't lie, the best player this week was Spieth, this forum isn't the font of all knowledge


----------



## BrianM (Jul 23, 2017)

Superb performance from Speith, love him or hate him he's been the best player all week, to have the mental strength to do what he did in that closing holes to win the claret jug is phenomenal at 23 years of age.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Well I was doing it based on the fact Spieth is 24 this week, and when Rory won his 22nd event. 

Havent been able to do it yet but would be intrigued by total wins as age 24.
		
Click to expand...

I believe this is Spieth's 14th win compared to 12 by Rory by age of 24


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Well I was doing it based on the fact Spieth is 24 this week, and when Rory won his 22nd event. 

Havent been able to do it yet but would be intrigued by total wins as age 24.
		
Click to expand...

Rory had 11 worldwide wins and 2 majors at the age Spieth is now... 

You say he has had a pretty poor 2 years - well if 5 wins in 18 months is poor for a 23 year old than thats some high standard we're setting.

I think he has proved pretty much everyone of your predictions about him wrong so far, so we will see if he adds another 8 wins in 4 years.

IMO he will have 5/6 majors and somewhere around the 25 win mark. I do think Rory has a better chance of winning the Masters before Spieth wins PGA though.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I believe this is Spieth's 14th win compared to 12 by Rory by age of 24
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok cool. Both doing it in there own way!


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Rory had 11 worldwide wins and 2 majors at the age Spieth is now... 

You say he has had a pretty poor 2 years - well if 5 wins in 18 months is poor for a 23 year old than thats some high standard we're setting.

I think he has proved pretty much everyone of your predictions about him wrong so far, so we will see if he adds another 8 wins in 4 years.

IMO he will have 5/6 majors and somewhere around the 25 win mark. I do think Rory has a better chance of winning the Masters before Spieth wins PGA though.
		
Click to expand...

what 'predictions' have I made? I asked a question around total wins. His record is absolutely undeniable

You're right a high standard has been set. Remember last season when everyone asked what's wrong with Rory, and look how he finished season.


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			what 'predictions' have I made? I asked a question around total wins. His record is absolutely undeniable

You're right a high standard has been set. Remember last season when everyone asked what's wrong with Rory, and look how he finished season.
		
Click to expand...

You said he'd fade away and be a journeyman


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2017)

Wasn't expecting too much, to be honest.
Jeez, was I ever wrong, just couldn't take my eyes off it.
Great golf, awful golf, lucky golf, unlucky golf, in fact ................ perfect TV golf.
Spieth surprised me with his mental strength and that strength was key, especially after the drive on the 13th, but to drop just one was superb.
Then to pick up five shots over the next four holes was mental.
A great victory followed by a great speech and Kuchar played his part with absolute honour.
Thanks for a great day in front of the TV :thup:.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			You said he'd fade away and be a journeyman
		
Click to expand...

Gonna go find that quote like you did for Phil's are you? 

Ive certainly been vocal about not liking him (as a golfer)  and I still  don't think he'll win the 10+ majors that most of you seem to do.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

Big shout to Alfie Plant and LI the guy who finished 3rd on 6 under, hell of a last day and at times looked like he might even get a chance of a play off.


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Big shout to Alfie Plant and LI the guy who finished 3rd on 6 under, hell of a last day and at times looked like he might even get a chance of a play off. 

Click to expand...

It's crazy to think 1 hour before Spieth went mental it actually looked like there was a chance he might get into a playoff isn't it! He ended up 6 shots back &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Big shout to Alfie Plant and LI the guy who finished 3rd on 6 under, hell of a last day and at times looked like he might even get a chance of a play off. 

Click to expand...



Yes great achievement
Looked happy as a pig in shhhhh on that final green
Though he looked tiny standing next to Kuchar and Spieth



Also don't forget young Li the Chinese lad
It's been overlooked I feel
But he did shoot 63 today ,  until yesterday ,  the joint lowest round in major.....


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			what 'predictions' have I made? I asked a question around total wins. His record is absolutely undeniable

You're right a high standard has been set. Remember last season when everyone asked what's wrong with Rory, and look how he finished season.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there's anything wrong with Rory at all - an improvement in his wedge play and not throwing in a car crash 9 holes in a major and he takes the field out IMO. Just not quite clicking at the mo but definitely nearer than some on here think.

Pretty sure earlier in the thread you were saying he wasn't winning this (at 36 hole point). 

Apols if not you (I thought it was), but pretty sure one of the big threads last year there was some awful takes from one person (that wasnt trolling) about he isnt winning another major for years, will be outside of top 10 by mid 2017 and that he wont ever be Top 3 again. Just terrible predictions that I remembered because I rate him in the complete opposite fashion - if anything too much!


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Gonna go find that quote like you did for Phil's are you? 

Ive certainly been vocal about not liking him (as a golfer)  and I still  don't think he'll win the 10+ majors that most of you seem to do.
		
Click to expand...

Do I need to?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			It's crazy to think 1 hour before Spieth went mental it actually looked like there was a chance he might get into a playoff isn't it! He ended up 6 shots back &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, it's like Butch Harmon said, if some had said it would be won the way it was, they'd of been laughed at.

I get people having favourites, but I really don't understand people making bold claims about which of the world's current top golfers will or will not win events, I had put money on Koepka most weeks up until he won the Major, thought he'd do a Willett and fade away for a while, but he surprised me, he was in with a chance of making a run at it at times.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

moogie said:



			Yes great achievement
Looked happy as a pig in shhhhh on that final green
Though he looked tiny standing next to Kuchar and Spieth



Also don't forget young Li the Chinese lad
It's been overlooked I feel
But he did shoot 63 today ,  until yesterday ,  the joint lowest round in major.....
		
Click to expand...

LI's the one who finished 3rd :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			LI's the one who finished 3rd :thup:
		
Click to expand...



I didn't mean overlooked by you Paul
More in general
Nobody has mentioned him,  nor was a lot made of his score on the coverage
Shame that's all


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			I don't think there's anything wrong with Rory at all - an improvement in his wedge play and not throwing in a car crash 9 holes in a major and he takes the field out IMO. Just not quite clicking at the mo but definitely nearer than some on here think.

Pretty sure earlier in the thread you were saying he wasn't winning this (at 36 hole point). 

Apols if not you (I thought it was), but pretty sure one of the big threads last year there was some awful takes from one person (that wasnt trolling) about he isnt winning another major for years, will be outside of top 10 by mid 2017 and that he wont ever be Top 3 again. Just terrible predictions that I remembered because I rate him in the complete opposite fashion - if anything too much!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did say I didn't think he would win. Happy to admit that. 

Not sure it was possible for him to fall out of top 10 mathematically, but he did get close about a month ago. If someone like Scott/rose etc had stepped up he'd have fallen. 

Instead he's won twice and will be no2 again (I think)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

moogie said:



			I didn't mean overlooked by you Paul
More in general
Nobody has mentioned him,  nor was a lot made of his score on the coverage
Shame that's all
		
Click to expand...

Ah sorry mate, I agree, that's why I mentioned him, we got caught up in the Spieth round, a lot of good golf and performances have been over looked.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Rory is a 4 time major winner


Not some scrub
		
Click to expand...

You really do love Rory dont you, Its quite bizzarre.


----------



## Slab (Jul 24, 2017)

That was fantastic entertainment 

Last year was so memorable for the sheer quality and I'll remember this one for the dramatic last half dozen holes (I don't believe you could have scripted that from imagination alone) could not take my eyes off it (& I hope they were cut down for you guys but not a single ad-break for the entire day!) 

Spieth comes across as a superb ambassador and role model & Kucher a gentleman

As for the Rory V Jordan stuff well there really isn't a Rory V Jordan at the moment (Rory was only marginally more involved than Dustin or Jason Day was) and you cant say 'except for rorys opening holes' without giving every other player the right to write off half a dozen bad holes too. Its not even sensible schoolboy logic to suggest otherwise (where's the board hanging in your clubhouse that has the name of the guys who would've won club champs if it wasn't for their first three holes!) 
I think Rory did way better than expected given the limitations in even his 'A' game, for this type of golf  

The PGA has a lot to live up to next month


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 24, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Class act for an American that speech
		
Click to expand...

Not really sure what you are trying to imply here but I remember David Duval giving an amazing and very humbling speech after he won The Open Championship and Zach Johnson also have a tremendous account of himself when he won.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 24, 2017)

moogie said:



			Did you just have a blackout all week when Rory was teeing off.....??
Or selected memory??

Jeez
The guy sprayed it off the tee as bad as anybody
Lost ball &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

He was worse at Dundonald.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 24, 2017)

Moving on, looking forward to Carnoustie already, one of only 2 Open rota courses I've played, a great track with a brilliant finish, will have been 11 years since Padraig's great playoff win over Sergio and 19 since Van de Velde's antics / Lawrie's play off win. Time doesn't half fly. 
Must try and get over there next year.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 24, 2017)

https://twitter.com/AlexMyers3/status/889189312192892928

over enthusiastic fan, quite funny.


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 24, 2017)

I was there yesterday, and we ended up coming home early, getting home just in time to see Spieth walking around the tour trucks. It was absolutely heaving, more or less impossible to follow anyone even from very early on and the queues for grandstands were insane. I was also at Troon last year and the difference was night and day.

The R&A will no doubt celebrate it as a great success but for Â£135 for us to park and get in it would be nice to be in with a chance of actually seeing some golf!


----------



## Dasit (Jul 24, 2017)

Mastercracker said:



			I was there yesterday, and we ended up coming home early, getting home just in time to see Spieth walking around the tour trucks. It was absolutely heaving, more or less impossible to follow anyone even from very early on and the queues for grandstands were insane. I was also at Troon last year and the difference was night and day.

The R&A will no doubt celebrate it as a great success but for Â£135 for us to park and get in it would be nice to be in with a chance of actually seeing some golf!
		
Click to expand...

Yep why I didn't bother.

Watching US open qualifying was night and day better experience, up close with the players and could have a chat with them.


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 24, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Yep why I didn't bother.

Watching US open qualifying was night and day better experience, up close with the players and could have a chat with them.
		
Click to expand...

My other half bought me them for Xmas after we'd had such a good time on sunday at Troon. I probably wouldn't have chosen to go with it being so much closer to massive cities but still didn't expect it to be quite as daft. Last year we followed Fowler from 1-18 fairly easily, then sat in a half empty 18th grandstand from 2.30 onwards with it only being totally full with about an hour of play left.

Yesterday we tried to follow Rahm, gave up after seeing the square root of sod all, sat in the 6th green grandstand for an hour or so, queued to get in the 18th at 1.50pm only to get in and not be able to find 2 seats together. Left the grandstand, walked backwards round the course to see if we could find anywhere worth sitting, failed and nearly got ko'd by a wayward Bubba drive. 

On a side note, how bloody thin is Bubba? He looks ill up close. His clothes don't even fit.


----------



## *TQ* (Jul 24, 2017)

I purposely wanted to watch Saturday/Sunday on the telly so went up Friday and found it to be fairly easy to see what I wanted to see. 

Got a good spot next to the second green to see DJ, Rory, Schwartzel, Rahm, Reed, Westy, Phil, Rafa, Bubba etc... then saw Phil's nighmare on the third before heading over to the eighth and seeing them all come through again (including Phil and Bubba playing their third from the crowd). 

Bit of a break at the drving range, had some lunch and headed over to the 11th/12th for a bit, saw Poulter through there then back to the eighth to see Darren Clarke, Padraig, Speith, Stenson et al and Fleetwood, Koepka and Matsuyama (who made the second birdie of the day) before leaving the course just after five for the three hour drive back.

Absolutely awesome day just wish I'd done Thursday and Friday.


----------



## JustOne (Jul 24, 2017)

Mastercracker said:



			I was there yesterday, and we ended up coming home early, getting home just in time to see Spieth walking around the tour trucks. It was absolutely heaving, more or less impossible to follow anyone even from very early on and the queues for grandstands were insane. I was also at Troon last year and the difference was night and day.

The R&A will no doubt celebrate it as a great success but for Â£135 for us to park and get in it would be nice to be in with a chance of actually seeing some golf!
		
Click to expand...

I was there with the Missus and had the *best seat in the house*, 40ft from the pin and in the 2nd row (so the railings didn't spoil the view).....








Some idiot was first on his feet as the putt dropped..... 









:whoo:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2017)

Did you shout "in the hole" :whoo:


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 24, 2017)

No he shouted mashed potato. Heard it clear as day on the surround sound in my living room


----------



## JustOne (Jul 24, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you shout "in the hole" :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I sooooo wanted to!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2017)

Mastercracker said:



			No he shouted mashed potato. Heard it clear as day on the surround sound in my living room 

Click to expand...

:clap:

I'm really bored of that one now but the other random shouts are occasionally quite funny. Very surreal.


----------



## Mastercracker (Jul 24, 2017)

Aye, mash potato was amusing the first couple of times. Now its about as funny as GARLIC BREAD?!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2017)

JustOne said:



			I was there with the Missus and had the *best seat in the house*, 40ft from the pin and in the 2nd row (so the railings didn't spoil the view).....








Some idiot was first on his feet as the putt dropped..... 









:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Virtually every picture I've seen of you and every time we've met you've been wearing that same shirt...about time you bought another one!&#128514;


----------



## IanM (Jul 24, 2017)

Interesting comments about viewing....

I am always a "sit down somewhere good and watch everyone come though" sort of spectator at big events as not being very tall, you can't get to see much marching round.  Weird how Troon and Birkdale so different.

Going to the Senior Open down our way this week.  I bet some games will be easier to follow than others!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Mastercracker said:



			I was there yesterday, and we ended up coming home early, getting home just in time to see Spieth walking around the tour trucks. It was absolutely heaving, more or less impossible to follow anyone even from very early on and the queues for grandstands were insane. I was also at Troon last year and the difference was night and day.

The R&A will no doubt celebrate it as a great success but for Â£135 for us to park and get in it would be nice to be in with a chance of actually seeing some golf!
		
Click to expand...

3 of us were there in 1983, couldn't find a decent viewing spot out on the course. So we spent the day watching it on the telly in the beer /brandy tent.:cheers:


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

Spieth was incredibly calm when he was sorting out his drop. He knew the rule, and seemed to be telling the officials where he could drop. I imagine if it had been Seve, he would have tried to get a free drop back on the fairway.

Only bit I didn't like was when he holed his eagle putt, and then shouted at his caddie to get the ball out of the hole. Would have been nice to see him do it, so he could acknowledge the crowd around the green. I think someone must have mentioned it to him, as he seemed to apologise after the round.

Class act though, and i am sure he will win many more majors assuming he doesn't lose his short game.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2017)

I suspect his brain was mush and he was pumped. He is allowed a little moment I think in the circumstances.


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I suspect his brain was mush and he was pumped. He is allowed a little moment I think in the circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

He said afterwards he wished he had celebrated the putt more at the time.


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			Spieth was incredibly calm when he was sorting out his drop. He knew the rule, and seemed to be telling the officials where he could drop. I imagine if it had been Seve, he would have tried to get a free drop back on the fairway.

Only bit I didn't like was when he holed his eagle putt, and then shouted at his caddie to get the ball out of the hole. Would have been nice to see him do it, so he could acknowledge the crowd around the green. I think someone must have mentioned it to him, as he seemed to apologise after the round.

Class act though, and i am sure he will win many more majors assuming he doesn't lose his short game.
		
Click to expand...

I actually thought his reaction added to the theatre. He know how important it was, he was so obviously pumped and it was such an incredible putt, especially on the back of what he did at 14. 

I thought it was great.


----------



## Albanach (Jul 24, 2017)

Regarding sky's coverage where was Mark Roe during the commentary? Where's Rob Lee gone? What happened to Howard Clark?


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			I actually thought his reaction added to the theatre. He know how important it was, he was so obviously pumped and it was such an incredible putt, especially on the back of what he did at 14. 

I thought it was great.
		
Click to expand...

 I saw the same reaction when you holed a bogie putt.:ears:


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2017)

Albanach said:



			Regarding sky's coverage where was Mark Roe during the commentary? Where's Rob Lee gone? What happened to Howard Clark?
		
Click to expand...

 Culled.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			Culled.
		
Click to expand...

Deep cellar under lock and key never to see the light of day during any golf tournament again


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 24, 2017)

We went Saturday and Sunday and absolutely loved it - both days. 

Saturday - never been before so tried to suss it out and see if we should follow a group, sit on a hole or do a mix. Decided to sit on the 4th for a while before moving halfway down the 3rd and watched the final 10 or so groups. Saw some decent 2nd's into the green but the pick was Spieth's and Kuchar's. Both sounded completely different to all the others and great shots. Noticed how much bigger the guys are up front, Matsuyama looks solid, Poulter taller than you think but like someone else said Bubba looks thin/ill. His swing close up too didn't look as wild. Had a walk and decided to sit in the 14th grandstand hoping for some decent action but found it to be a pretty safe hole with no real drama. Apart from 14th and the final groups on 18 we didn't see much of the back 9. Great day, fantastic weather but was shattered. Train back to Liverpool was heaving, few pints, food and in bed before 1!!!

Sunday - Breakfast and got to the course about 10.30. Felt so much busier than the previous day and decided to walk the back 9 watching various groups. Got some fantastic pictures of the 18th and found a spot on the 17th to the left of the green and decided that would be the spot later if we could get it to watch the afternoons play. 

Walked the back 9, sat on the 10th and watched the groups before Beef and then walked to 14 watching him and Casey. I know there's been a twitter poll about him, which is extremely harsh on him and you can see how much it means to him to be playing at this level and is as disappointed as the next guy when he misses a putt etc. The following he had was unbelievable to watch, like a football crowd following their team, only really saw Sergio having a following like that during the day from the crowds we saw. Casey was great as all the focus was on Beef and they seemed to share a great round, Casey hit a great shot in but is was Beef that got all the crowd reaction, the only problem at times was the crowd being a bit OTT at the wrong time and Beef tried to quiet them down which was good to see. 

Went to try get a similar spot on 17 around about 3.30 and managed to get a great view similar to the morning and sat and watched the rest of days play.  Saw some great shots in - Rory, Dufner's bunker shot, Spieth and Kuchar's shots in but Ramsay's bunker shot was the pick of the bunch - the noise when that went in was fantastic, such a great shot. Tried to get near the 18th but it was near impossible so just watched it on the big screen instead. All in all it was another amazing day, glorious sunshine and just an fantastic experience.

Seen mentions on Twitter etc about the price of things. Yes the shop was expensive, food was a bit more than the average burger/fish and chips etc at Â£8-10 but if you knew that and didn't want to pay that take a pack up in, pints were Â£5 which is a touch more than normal but all in all I can't fault it. The staff were fantastic, so much nicer and friendly than other big events I've been to, no problems with trains - it was all very easy which for the size of the crowds was incredible. It's definitely the best sports event I've ever been to and will be looking at going again. 

Can't really thing of any negatives about the event apart from certain groups who'd drank far too much and where making complete idiots of themselves but there easily avoided.

Think the key is to buy your ticket early, book a cheap hotel months in advance and make the most of the event and decide if you're going to follow a group, mix it up or sit on a hole.


----------



## Albanach (Jul 24, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Deep cellar under lock and key never to see the light of day during any golf tournament again
		
Click to expand...

I always though Howard Clark was good. Rob Lee is way better than sarah stirk, Roe should be doing trilby tour, he can single handedly ruin any broadcast. 
Darren Clark is awful as well...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 24, 2017)

Albanach said:



			I always though Howard Clark was good. Rob Lee is way better than sarah stirk, Roe should be doing trilby tour, he can single handedly ruin any broadcast. 
Darren Clark is awful as well...
		
Click to expand...

OK we're break Clark and Lee out at feeding time and leave the others to rot


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			I saw the same reaction when you holed a bogie putt.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

You never did get that ball &#128545;


----------



## fenwayrich (Jul 24, 2017)

richart said:



			Spieth was incredibly calm when he was sorting out his drop. He knew the rule, and seemed to be telling the officials where he could drop. I imagine if it had been Seve, he would have tried to get a free drop back on the fairway.

Only bit I didn't like was when he holed his eagle putt, and then shouted at his caddie to get the ball out of the hole. Would have been nice to see him do it, so he could acknowledge the crowd around the green. I think someone must have mentioned it to him, as he seemed to apologise after the round.

Class act though, and i am sure he will win many more majors assuming he doesn't lose his short game.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. He's a bit too slow for my taste, but apart from that he plays the game the right way.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jul 25, 2017)

Well done to all who landed their bets.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 25, 2017)

Was a tenner up after the end of play, happy with that.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2017)

All of mine let me down. Closest I had was Matsuyama, at times it was like he was trying to screw me over on purpose. Just chuck in a triple bogey on the first hole eh, cheers mate.


----------

